# TT trackday* Write up & video & pics on page 38*



## neilc

Hi Guys ,

Latest information for Bedford Autodrome 'How Fast event' as of 06/05/12

The "How Fast " event is a 60 minute practice session and then 2 x flying laps each with a cost of £99.00 and a 10% discount when we book. We will have an exclusive session just for us.

Date 
07/05/2012 ( Bank holiday Monday)

Day plan :
1)Meet at 1000 am in the car park nearest the pits and cafe
2) Enjoy free breakfast paid for by Dave Mahoney ( Cant wait to see his face when he pays )
3) I would love to be able to take some pictures of all the cars and drivers together if ok with all of you.
4) 1200 Sign on & noise testing then 1230 briefing
5 )1300-1400 Practice
6)1400-1500 Flying laps
7)Coffee / Tea and trophy presentation for the fastest lap of the session

Hints & Tips :
1) Ensure you have your driving licence with you. You will not be able to drive without it.
2) If you dont possess a helmet then as mentioned you can hire one for £10 payable at sign on time.
3) Make sure your car is as ready as possible , e.g levels checked and lots of fuel in the tank.
4)During the hour practice session I would recommend 15 minutes on track at a time then have a few minutes cool down in the pits just to prevent brakes cooking etc
5) It makes sense to do a warm up lap and a cool down lap as well just to give the car time to recover.
6) Take your time and you will enjoy it a lot more !

So we have :

Definites :

1)neilc ( Paid)
2)TTSPORT666 ( paid)
3)Ryanmtt(paid)
4)Vseager(paid)
5) Toot3954 (paid)
06)TT shop demo(paid)
07)Amptthill (paid)
08)Kazinak(paid)
09)Nilesong ( paid)
10) Paul 4281 ( Paid)
11)SmOKiNjOe(paid)
12)Rich196 (paid)
13) Jamman (paid)
14)Mondo (paid)
15)Polowoof(paid)
16) Millepeed ( Paid)

Thanks for all your support and it will be great to see a huge group of TT's at one track day.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Brendanb86

Sounds interesting  as a complete newbie to track days, what other costs are associated? Do you need a complete set of spare tyres? My car is standard engine wise but I'd possibly be up for it just for a laugh!


----------



## jamman

Neil I think it's a great idea BUT you will have to rethink it because you will not get 60 cars


----------



## neilc

Brendanb86 said:


> Sounds interesting  as a complete newbie to track days, what other costs are associated? Do you need a complete set of spare tyres? My car is standard engine wise but I'd possibly be up for it just for a laugh!


No need for spare tyres at all. Track days are meant to be fun and you can take it easy if you like and just enjoy the freedom of no oncoming traffic for a change. Once you try it you will be hooked :wink:


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Sounds interesting  as a complete newbie to track days, what other costs are associated? Do you need a complete set of spare tyres? My car is standard engine wise but I'd possibly be up for it just for a laugh!


I think brands hatch would be better 

All you need is some common sense, and make sure your fluids are frest and topped up especially brake fluid you dont wanna boil that!


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Neil I think it's a great idea BUT you will have to rethink it because you will not get 60 cars


Hey James , I will give it a go and you never know but even a TT only session would be great fun. Are you up for it :?: Your car will be at least 10 seconds a lap faster with the flat bottom wheel :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil I think it's a great idea BUT you will have to rethink it because you will not get 60 cars
> 
> 
> 
> Hey James , I will give it a go and you never know but even a TT only session would be great fun. Are you up for it :?: Your car will be at least 10 seconds a lap faster with the flat bottom wheel :wink:
Click to expand...

It's the fat arse that would be the problem :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Cool!!  i would be in, would need to know a bit in advance, before the company fling me to the other corner of the world!!  !! would be a fun day and a chance to meet y'all. Nice one Neil "you new rep you"!! 

Damien.


----------



## Danny1

Sounds like it could be fun, however i think you should pay Wak to be there with his tools to fix any breakdowns haha


----------



## Brendanb86

I agree with James, you'll struggle to get 60. I think even 25 would be tough to be honest. Get some more info and pricing for 10, 20, 30, etc cars and I'll put my name down as interested  Would be a good laugh.


----------



## jontymo

Stick me down as interested :mrgreen:

jontymo


----------



## neilc

Brendanb86 said:


> I agree with James, you'll struggle to get 60. I think even 25 would be tough to be honest. Get some more info and pricing for 10, 20, 30, etc cars and I'll put my name down as interested  Would be a good laugh.


The pricing for a whole day would be around £175 for an open pit lane event where you can drive as much or little as you like. You are probably right that an event with 10-20 car has more chance of happening though.


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Neil I think it's a great idea BUT you will have to rethink it because you will not get 60 cars


Cracking picture


----------



## R80RTT

stick me down


----------



## Gazzer

neilc said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with James, you'll struggle to get 60. I think even 25 would be tough to be honest. Get some more info and pricing for 10, 20, 30, etc cars and I'll put my name down as interested  Would be a good laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> The pricing for a whole day would be around £175 for an open pit lane event where you can drive as much or little as you like. You are probably right that an event with 10-20 car has more chance of happening though.
Click to expand...

will sleep on it and respond tomozz neil......had some vino and mouth runs away that my sober self struggles with bud.


----------



## Matt B

Wouldnt have to be TT only really??

We could just book en masse at the same event perhaps.

Anyway put me in the definitely interested category


----------



## dubberdean

How about just an Audi day? Link up with a few other forums? Is there an RS4/RS6 forum? Or an R8 forum :twisted:

I'd be in though as a trackday novice


----------



## neilc

Damien , I am planning for mid to late May so loads of time to plan etc

Matt , Yes thats what I thought we could do but if I arrange it all in one we will get a 10% discount and maybe a bit of bumph on the MSV website too.

I had thought about posting in RS246 because I am still a member from my old RS4 days but had really thought a TT day would be great fun for us all.

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker ( If Bedford )

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46


----------



## VSeager

Never done a track day, nor met any fellow TT owners, would love to do both.


----------



## Rich196

id be a maybe


----------



## Matt B

Any ideas where? Centre of the country would be ideal.


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> Any ideas where? Centre of the country would be ideal.


As mentioned my original plan was Snetterton but the 'How fast ' day at Bedford looks great fun and wouldnt be a car breaker and its the cheapest option at £90.00 each.


----------



## dubberdean

Cadwell would be a fun track in a TT


----------



## neilc

This is the e-mail from Nick Rice of MSV reference the Bedford Autodrome day ( Middle of countryish ?).

Hi Neil,

I should have also mentioned our new How Fast event that takes place at Bedford Autodrome.

Using the West circuit, drivers have 60 minutes to learn the circuit under track day rules, then have two timed runs that are added to the How Fast Leaderboard. With only 18 places per group and £99 each (10% discount for 10 or more), it is a great opportunity for clubs/groups to have an fairly cost effective and exclusive event.

I am more than willing to hold a session exclusively for you if you think this might be of interest.


----------



## Brendanb86

^ that sounds like a good laugh. Be good if there was a big bunch of us.


----------



## TToker

If the venue is Bedford autodrome, put me down for a definite. Not far from me


----------



## tonksy26

Put me down as a definatly maybe 

As suggested, onsite designated mechanic would be a good idea :lol:

Never been round a track or down the strip so would be good to get some experience


----------



## Mike46

Stick me down as a maybe!


----------



## neilc

This is the list so far guys. Lets try and get it to at least 18 and maybe try for the Bedford 'How fast' day :?: Unless anyone can come up with a better venue. Interesting this I put the same post in the Mk2 section and not had a single reply :?

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker ( If Bedford )
Charlie

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46[/quote]
ttsline02


----------



## Charlie

If at the Autrodrome, put me down. I organised a Track day taster there last Feb for the forum and we had a great laugh, there is a nice pub nearby where we had lunch too 

Charlie


----------



## neilc

Charlie said:


> If at the Autrodrome, put me down. I organised a Track day taster there last Feb for the forum and we had a great laugh, there is a nice pub nearby where we had lunch too
> 
> Charlie


Many Thanks Charlie. Looking like Bedford could be the one too go for then.


----------



## TTsline02

Pop me down as a maybe depending on date - would imagine Mr Rigby would be a maybe too once he sees the thread


----------



## neilc

Latest list.

There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker ( If Bedford )
Charlie

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46[/quote]
ttsline02[/quote]
Paul4281


----------



## paul4281

Put me down as a maybe, will confirm over weekend. That's may bank holiday isn't it?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie

I wouldn't say I am a definite at this stage Neil and that is my Sis's birthday, but I am a maybe 

Bedford is the best track in the country for novices as there is very little chance of doing any damage to your car if you come off due to the very large runoff areas, that is what attracted me to it initially and its location.

MSV were great to deal with too, which helped.

Charlie


----------



## neilc

Latest list.

There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker ( If Bedford )
Charlie

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281


----------



## dubberdean

Oh balls, literally the only days I can't do are bank holidays


----------



## neilc

Latest list.

Ok guys maybe have to revisit the date then :?:

There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker ( If Bedford )
Charlie

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281


----------



## neilc

Latest list.

Ok guys maybe have to revisit the date then :?: Possibly a chance of April the 14th which is a Saturday. What about this date ?
There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker ( If Bedford )
Charlie

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281


----------



## Danny1

the sat might be better as bank holiday traffic is horendous and might stop some people getting there.


----------



## tonksy26

Bank holidays wouldnt be to good for me being so far away. I would imagin traffic would be a nightmare and its already a 3 hour drive :?


----------



## neilc

tonksy26 said:


> Bank holidays wouldnt be to good for me being so far away. I would imagin traffic would be a nightmare and its already a 3 hour drive :?


Nick from MSV is coming back to me to confirm the Saturday the 14th of April with an exclusive session for us. Its a 2.5 hour drive for me too so I reckon a Saturday would be a good idea.

Danny do you want me to put you on the list ?

Neil


----------



## Danny1

you can add me to the "maybe" list mate, got a few things coming up so will have to see if the funds can stretch


----------



## neilc

Latest list.

Ok guys maybe have to revisit the date then :?: Possibly a chance of April the 14th which is a Saturday. What about this date ?
There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker ( If Bedford )
Charlie

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281
Danny1


----------



## paul4281

Might be away on holiday on April date

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.577337,0.059386
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holla_j

You can pop me down as a maybe


----------



## neilc

Latest list.

Ok guys maybe have to revisit the date then :?: Possibly a chance of April the 14th which is a Saturday. What about this date ?
There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker ( If Bedford )
Charlie

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281
Danny1
HollaJ


----------



## jontymo

Bank Holiday would be great (selfish as i save my hols  ) we would get down on Sunday for a night out.


----------



## tom2018

Put me down as a maby, depending on work 

Tom


----------



## L33JSA

Do I have to use my TT? lol


----------



## Hark

Pushing my luck... but... I'd be interested as an ex TT owner. Be good to catch up with everyone and have a blat round Bedford


----------



## neilc

Latest list.

Ok guys maybe have to revisit the date then :?: Possibly a chance of April the 14th which is a Saturday. What about this date ?
There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker ( If Bedford )
Charlie

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281
Danny1
HollaJ
tom2018


----------



## neilc

L33JSA said:


> Do I have to use my TT? lol


What else have you got ?

Hark , Well the original idea was to have an exclusive TT session but whichever date we choose there will be other stuff there throughout the day as there are 4-5 sessions in a day.


----------



## Hark

I'll keep watching the thread then mate. Looks a decent list is far.


----------



## neilc

Latest list for Bedford Autodrome 'How Fast event' as of 11/02/12.

Ok guys maybe have to revisit the date then :?: Possibly a chance of April the 14th which is a Saturday. What about this date ?
There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker 
Charlie
Groodles
Mr Demon

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281
Danny1
HollaJ
tom2018


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> Do I have to use my TT? lol


U should deffo bring the clio instead


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to use my TT? lol
> 
> 
> 
> U should deffo bring the clio instead
Click to expand...

Neil..as above ^


----------



## neilc

Latest list for Bedford Autodrome 'How Fast event' as of 11/02/12.

Ok guys maybe have to revisit the date then :?: Possibly a chance of April the 14th which is a Saturday. What about this date ?
There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker 
Charlie
Groodles
Mr Demon
L33JSA

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281
Danny1
HollaJ
tom2018


----------



## neilc

L33JSA said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to use my TT? lol
> 
> 
> 
> U should deffo bring the clio instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neil..as above ^
Click to expand...

Ok Ok the Clio can come , just dont overtake eveyone :wink:


----------



## L33JSA

I'll try not too.....although I can't promise haha :mrgreen:


----------



## neilc

Ok guys looks like we are getting there with numbers now subject to you "maybe" guys being up for it. Nick from MSV will confirm on Monday that the 14th of April is a possible date. So then we will have to decide on that date or the 7th of May ( Bank hol ) and also finalise numbers.

I will then put a link on this post for you guys to log into and pay your 10% discounted cost.

Going to order my Yokohama Neova AD08's road/track tyres in the next couple of weeks. Lets just hope for dry weather or I will be slip slip sliding of the track


----------



## neilc

Latest list for Bedford Autodrome 'How Fast event' as of 11/02/12.

Ok guys maybe have to revisit the date then :?: Possibly a chance of April the 14th which is a Saturday. What about this date ?
There is a date on Monday the 7th May for the 'How Fast' event at Bedford. I have confirmed that we would have an exclusive session. Not sure how do able this would be for everyone :?: Its bank holiday so this could be good news for everyone with time off work etc

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker 
Charlie
Groodles
Mr Demon
L33JSA 
dowanm1

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281
Danny1
HollaJ
tom2018


----------



## TToker

Either date works for me, as I live in Bedford it probably wouldn't be had for me to coax a few mates and there cars along (not TT owners) if you need to make numbers up?


----------



## VSeager

How much tread would a track day novice typically use on an occasion like this?


----------



## jontymo

VSeager said:


> How much tread would a track day novice typically use on an occasion like this?


Easy, plenty unless a natural, i ate my tyres at Castle Combe, some proper instruction is needed to protect wear.

jontymo


----------



## TToker

Really depends on how hard you drive the car and what lines you take tbh, also what brand tyres you use comes in to play some are stickier (wear quicker) than others. That said shouldn't be to bad as long as your not driving like a nutcase :lol:


----------



## neilc

Thats the good thing about the "How Fast" event is that you get 60 minutes practice time on track and then 2 x flying laps so not really enough to be a tyre killer. The last day I did in mine was an open pit lane event at Snetterton and my tyres seemed unchanged even after around 40 laps.

TToker , Thanks for offering to get some friends along , but my intention was to have an exclusive TT session for members of this forum and the TTOC. But there are at least 4 other sessions throughout the day at Bedford for other makes.


----------



## mriley60

If its definitely Bedford then count me in. Be rude not to seeing as I'm only ten minutes away


----------



## neilc

Latest list for Bedford Autodrome 'How Fast event' as of 12/02/12.

Ok guys looks like we are getting there with numbers now subject to you "maybe" guys being up for it. Nick from MSV will confirm on Monday that the 14th of April is a possible date. So then we will have to decide on that date or the 7th of May ( Bank hol ) and also finalise numbers.

I will then put a link on this post for you guys to log into and pay your 10% discounted cost.

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker 
Charlie
Groodles
Mr Demon
L33JSA 
dowanm1
Mriley60

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281
Danny1
HollaJ
tom2018


----------



## millepeed

hi
is it ok to come and meet you all at the track but not take my car round
if so its a date i will put in my diary.
thankyou 
lilla


----------



## neilc

millepeed said:


> hi
> is it ok to come and meet you all at the track but not take my car round
> if so its a date i will put in my diary.
> thankyou
> lilla


Hi Lilla , of course no worries. Meant to say if anyone wants to come and spectate or just meet up thats fine.

Neil


----------



## SAVTT240

HI ALL,

Not been on here for quite a while due to work commitments.

I'd be in for this, we had a taster day last year that Charlie arranged and it was brill )

Is it deffo at bedford & what date ?

count me in if thats ok.

Sav.


----------



## neilc

SAVTT240 said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> Not been on here for quite a while due to work commitments.
> 
> I'd be in for this, we had a taster day last year that Charlie arranged and it was brill )
> 
> Is it deffo at bedford & what date ?
> 
> count me in if thats ok.
> 
> Sav.


Hi Sav , looks like Bedford is a definate as it seems to be middle ground for everyone(ish). I will confirm date options tommorrow but as mentioned either 14th April or the 7th May.

Will add you to the list.

Neil


----------



## neilc

Latest list for Bedford Autodrome 'How Fast event' as of 12/02/12.

Ok guys looks like we are getting there with numbers now subject to you "maybe" guys being up for it. Nick from MSV will confirm on Monday that the 14th of April is a possible date. So then we will have to decide on that date or the 7th of May ( Bank hol ) and also finalise numbers.

I will then put a link on this post for you guys to log into and pay your 10% discounted cost.

So we have :

Definates :

Me
TTSPORT666
Jontymo
R80RTT
Dubberdean
Vseager
Ttoker 
Charlie
Groodles
Mr Demon
L33JSA 
dowanm1
Mriley60
Savtt240

Maybe's :

MattB
Brendan86
Jamman :wink: 
Gazzer
Rich196
Tonkys26
Mike46
ttsline02
Paul4281
Danny1
HollaJ
tom2018


----------



## Gazzer

neil bud........make the listings on page one and edit topic to show then peeps can see everything as updated on that first post m8ee..............nice job i must say in this organising


----------



## neilc

Thanks ,

Thats a good idea. I cant wait for the day now , as long as I'm fastest :wink: Not that I'm competitive at all you understand.


----------



## jamman

Bloody hell with all that winking your doing on the maybe list I suppose I have to come don't I.

I reserve the right to stop mid lap for a cup of tea to calm me down if I require it :wink: :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Bloody hell with all that winking your doing on the maybe list I suppose I have to come don't I.
> 
> I reserve the right to stop mid lap for a cup of tea to calm me down if I require it :wink: :lol:


You are now added to the definate list my friend. I knew the winking would get you eventually 

I knew you were a secret Jenson Button at heart. :lol:


----------



## neilc

Please see post 1 for more info.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## TootRS

What time do you anticipate the session to be at? I'm definitely interested, but it is about a 2.5hr drive from me and I'm sure others will likely be coming from afar too so a lunchtime session would suit. Apologies if this has been covered already in the thread and I've missed it.

Thanks


----------



## neilc

toot3954 said:


> What time do you anticipate the session to be at? I'm definitely interested, but it is about a 2.5hr drive from me and I'm sure others will likely be coming from afar too so a lunchtime session would suit. Apologies if this has been covered already in the thread and I've missed it.
> 
> Thanks


Hi , I will be updating my first post very soon with dates and times that will nedd to decide upon. I will put you into the maybe category for now then.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## tonksy26

Neil, youve spelt my name wrong on the op :roll:

Sounds like this is going to be a good day out and well worth the trip down


----------



## neilc

Ok Guys , Please check out post 1 for the dates & times of the trackday at Bedford. Just need you guys to now confirm whether you are definates or not.

many thanks

Neil


----------



## jamman

Great work ugly congrats and thanks for organising this.


----------



## futurespec

Hi Neil
Only just seen the thread but would be interested if (no that's a big IF) I can get myself organised by then.

So a maybe ( not a definite yet)

Cheers

Michael.


----------



## jamman

March 31st is VERY good for me.

Please check your spelling on page 1 :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

I'm in! Put me down as a defo please


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> I'm in! Put me down as a defo please


Now Im thinking a hotel on Friday night for a little drink the day before.......


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Great work ugly congrats and thanks for organising this.


Ugly :? Bloody hell thats rich :lol: :lol: Anyway whats wrong with my spelling :?:

Ok guys I will start updating definates from now.

Thanks everyone and remember to put down date and time preferences.

Neil


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great work ugly congrats and thanks for organising this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly :? Bloody hell thats rich :lol: :lol: Anyway whats wrong with my spelling :?:
> 
> Ok guys I will start updating definates from now.
> 
> Thanks everyone and remember to put down date and time preferences.
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

 :-*


----------



## neilc

I'm really sorry guys but if you read post 1 you will see why I cant do the 31st of March anymore 

P.s OK OK James I have seen it now :wink:

Neil


----------



## jamman

You forgot your daughters birthday.... naughty step now :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## futurespec

Hey Neil.....

Don't forget it's VALENTINES DAY TOMORROW ;-)


----------



## TootRS

You can move me to definite. The 1200 sign on gets my vote :wink:

Should be a good day out


----------



## neilc

futurespec said:


> Hey Neil.....
> 
> Don't forget it's VALENTINES DAY TOMORROW ;-)


Valentines day tommorrow :?: Really ! I wonder if I have got any boxes of chocolates left in the cupboard :lol:

Ok Toot3954 I will confirm you on the definate list.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## millepeed

hi all 
i have a question 
can you camp at the track the night befour, (thinking of taking motorhome with car on back)
james sounds a great idear about having a drink night befour, anyone else for that.
cheers


----------



## neilc

millepeed said:


> hi all
> i have a question
> can you camp at the track the night befour, (thinking of taking motorhome with car on back)
> james sounds a great idear about having a drink night befour, anyone else for that.
> cheers


I will check with MSV today about camping for you. Would be great to all meet up for a drink before as long as we can all drive round the track the following day :lol:


----------



## AmpTThill

I'm up for it, count me in.

Cheers


----------



## neilc

AmpTThill said:


> I'm up for it, count me in.
> 
> Cheers


Ok your on 

The rest of you guys there is only 1 space left unless I can convince MSV to extend the session for us or create another session.

Let me know guys.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Mike46

Not sure I'm going to be free that day so I may just come along as a spectator if I am.


----------



## neilc

Mike46 said:


> Not sure I'm going to be free that day so I may just come along as a spectator if I am.


Ok no worries.


----------



## Danny1

I cant make the bank holiday mate sorry, but hope you have a great day! seems very well organised from you 
Neil [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## millepeed

neilc said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> i have a question
> can you camp at the track the night befour, (thinking of taking motorhome with car on back)
> james sounds a great idear about having a drink night befour, anyone else for that.
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I will check with MSV today about camping for you. Would be great to all meet up for a drink before as long as we can all drive round the track the following day :lol:
Click to expand...

hi neil
ive contacted bedford autodrome today and they dont allow overnight camping [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
there is Premier Inn Bedford (Priory Marina) about 6miles from track, rooms start fro £34 pn inc breakfast and have spaces with ample parking.
maybe a good place to meet up day/night befour for a drink and a chiwag n talk about my wifes 180 :roll: 
i know james banter will happen but cant help myself :lol: :lol: :lol: 
cheers
vince


----------



## AmpTThill

millepeed said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> i have a question
> can you camp at the track the night befour, (thinking of taking motorhome with car on back)
> james sounds a great idear about having a drink night befour, anyone else for that.
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I will check with MSV today about camping for you. Would be great to all meet up for a drink before as long as we can all drive round the track the following day :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi neil
> ive contacted bedford autodrome today and they dont allow overnight camping [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> there is Premier Inn Bedford (Priory Marina) about 6miles from track, rooms start fro £34 pn inc breakfast and have spaces with ample parking.
> maybe a good place to meet up day/night befour for a drink and a chiwag n talk about my wifes 180 :roll:
> i know james banter will happen but cant help myself :lol: :lol: :lol:
> cheers
> vince
Click to expand...

Lol I thought you lot were joking about camping on the track! Can't believe you phones them to ask! Ha ha

Just so you know there's a 101db noise limit, but I was there a month ago and my car was all good - with a 3"dp, decat and miltek non res, so unless you're running your downpipe straight out the bonnet (up pipe?) you should be ok.

Will be my first TT meet so looking forward to it - thanks for arranging Neil.


----------



## neilc

Ok Guys , many thanks for all the comments. Once I have heard from all the definites I will post up how to pay etc.

I cant wait , going to be great to meet some more TT'ers 

Neil


----------



## Gazzer

fantastic!!!!! WD that man on selling this meet so quickly and efficiently Neil.


----------



## AmpTThill

Neilc for events manager!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Neil could sell ice lolly's to the eskimos...... burgers to the americans...... and Nissans to the people of Norfolk!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

All round top bloke. 

Damien.


----------



## AmpTThill

TTSPORT666 said:


> Neil could sell ice lolly's to the eskimos...... burgers to the americans...... and Nissans to the people of Norfolk!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> All round top bloke.
> 
> Damien.


Think we just found out who Neilc's secret valentine is...


----------



## Gazzer

AmpTThill said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil could sell ice lolly's to the eskimos...... burgers to the americans...... and Nissans to the people of Norfolk!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> All round top bloke.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Think we just found out who Neilc's secret valentine is...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: very quick lol


----------



## TTSPORT666

AmpTThill said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil could sell ice lolly's to the eskimos...... burgers to the americans...... and Nissans to the people of Norfolk!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> All round top bloke.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Think we just found out who Neilc's secret valentine is..

Think we just found out whose jealous...... :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

Damien.


----------



## AmpTThill

TTSPORT666 said:


> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil could sell ice lolly's to the eskimos...... burgers to the americans...... and Nissans to the people of Norfolk!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> All round top bloke.
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think we just found out who Neilc's secret valentine is..
> 
> Think we just found out whose jealous...... :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Backfired!! :lol:


----------



## neilc

Well thank you very much ladies. A man loves a compliment you know :-*

Burgers to the Americans , I like it :lol: :lol:


----------



## dubberdean

As mentioned earlier in the thread, bank holidays are the only days I can't do


----------



## neilc

Ok Dubberdean , Its a shame I had to withdraw the 31st of March but I cant miss my daughters 4th birthday party now can I 

I will take you off the list then , sorry you cant make it.

The rest of you guys it looks like we have a lost a couple of people now that dates are confirmed and they cant make it. So I now have 3 places left. Any of you maybe guys up for it ?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## kazinak

Im in, just because I want to meet James and his gay roadster

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> Im in, just because I want to meet James and his gay roadster
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


Look forward to it, might as well bring some of those angel eyes we were talking about with you :wink:


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> Im in, just because I want to meet James and his gay roadster
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


Ok Kaz . I will update the list. Thanks for that.

Oh and by the way DRL's and Angel eyes slow you down on the track


----------



## jamman

Do you really think I'm going to be bombing round that track WRONG 

Roof down, Paul Weller on the Alpine and away I saunter...... 8)

Might play a bit of Mario Kart to practice :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Do you really think I'm going to be bombing round that track WRONG
> 
> Roof down, Paul Weller on the Alpine and away I saunter...... 8)
> 
> Might play a bit of Mario Kart to practice :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I am going to put on a little bit of Jason Donovan on in the background , settles me down for the flying laps


----------



## Nilesong

This could be a hoot! 

I'll come along for the giggle.


----------



## neilc

Nilesong said:


> This could be a hoot!
> 
> I'll come along for the giggle.


Ok Nilesong , I will put you on the list , many thanks for your support.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman

Nilesong said:


> This could be a hoot!
> 
> I'll come along for the giggle.


 8) Looking forward to this.....


----------



## Nilesong

jamman said:


> Looking forward to this.....


Me too! 

Track virgin, might just pootle along behind you James and crank up the Mantovani !


----------



## paul4281

I'm in, treat me gently guys!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> I'm in, treat me gently guys!
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news , list is amended.

1 more place left guys.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## VSeager

I'm sure this is a stupid question, but do we need to arrange track day insurance for this? If so does anyone recommend anyone for this?


----------



## kazinak

VSeager said:


> I'm sure this is a stupid question, but do we need to arrange track day insurance for this? If so does anyone recommend anyone for this?


I think you can drive it with your usual insurance ,

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is a stupid question, but do we need to arrange track day insurance for this? If so does anyone recommend anyone for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can drive it with your usual insurance ,
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That does depend on your insurance guys. I run mine on standard insurance to be fair but the likelihood of anything happening is very slim TBH. The run off areas are huge at Bedford. A very safe place to do a trackday.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I would arrange some PLI as you are the organiser The TTOC PLI covers member only events

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Thank god it's not a TTOC event I wouldn't be able to attend :lol:


----------



## neilc

Wallsendmag said:


> I would arrange some PLI as you are the organiser The TTOC PLI covers member only events
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


Hmmm , ok I will have a look into that.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## nate42

That is going to be a fun day!! Setup your cameras and put some videos here after the event.

That is the same track the EVO magazine uses so plenty of references available.
Times set by EVO "pro":
1:35.4 stock mk1 225hp TT coupe with mixed set of tyres, +100k miles on the clock and worn brakes.
1:27.1 Nissan 370Z - 205 Bhp/ton
1:26.3 stock mk2 TT-RS coupe new - 235 Bhp/ton
1:25.9 BMW M1 new - 228 Bhp/ton

Times set by EVO "average Joe":
1:36.1 Skoda Fabia vRS - 148 Bhp/ton
1:32.6 Nissan 370Z - 205 Bhp/ton
1:30.6 Seat Leon Cupra R - 193 Bhp/ton
1:29.7 BMW M1 new -228 Bhp/ton

Will be interesting to see what kind of times you are clocking. I'd say under 1:30 is good time for remapped TT. Beating that TT-RS time is a nice goal for BT setup :wink: , might be hard as those EVO "pro" laps are probably pretty much spot on.


----------



## jamman

I wouldnt think anyone will get near the RS time


----------



## neilc

Nate , I have been reading EVO magazine since issue 1 and have read all the west circuit tests and like you say I think we will struggle to match their pro drivers John Barker and Roger Green. I would love to beat the TTRS time but I reckon it will be a serious struggle. Give it a go though.

Bring it on :!:

P.s James is our resident racing driver and may even eclipse the lap time set by a 911 GT3 RS :wink: Whilst listening to Paul Weller with the hood down.


----------



## jamman

Nah to beat that I would have to put The Jam on :lol: :lol:

(Nearest I've been to a track is as a spectator)

If it's done on hot air (out the mouth) my buddy Frase will walk it :wink:


----------



## AmpTThill

neilc said:


> Nate , I have been reading EVO magazine since issue 1 and have read all the west circuit tests and like you say I think we will struggle to match their pro drivers John Barker and Roger Green. I would love to beat the TTRS time but I reckon it will be a serious struggle. Give it a go though.
> 
> Bring it on :!:
> 
> P.s James is our resident racing driver and may even eclipse the lap time set by a 911 GT3 RS :wink: Whilst listening to Paul Weller with the hood down.


Seriously? I think it's only fair that James posts up some track driving hints and tips...


----------



## jamman

Yeah I did a bit of test driving for Lotus in my youth :wink:

I also made a few short films using a stage name.

http://www.johnholmes.com/

Tips yeah in the current climate I got one.....

"Don't eat yellow snow" 

I do think this has the potential to be quite a laugh


----------



## AmpTThill

:lol: were you also in comedy!?


----------



## neilc

AmpTThill said:


> :lol: were you also in comedy!?


Havent you heard of james before then ? Seriously ? A legend in comedy circles used to do stand up with Ronnie Barker in the 60's. :lol:


----------



## AmpTThill

neilc said:


> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: were you also in comedy!?
> 
> 
> 
> Havent you heard of james before then ? Seriously ? A legend in comedy circles used to do stand up with Ronnie Barker in the 60's. :lol:
Click to expand...

Now you mention it, yes. If that's you in your profile pic then your secrets out James - or should I say Kevin!?!?

http://entertainment.stv.tv/tv/223969-scottish-comedian-kevin-bridges-lands-top-tv-gig/


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

I wouldn't mind a shot at this... count me in if there's a place left. 8)


----------



## jamman

Good man :wink:


----------



## neilc

SmOkiNjOe said:


> I wouldn't mind a shot at this... count me in if there's a place left. 8)


Ok then . I will amend the list now then and many thanks.

Well guys thats 20 places filled so the next step is for me to book the session and then let you all know how payment will be made to MSV. I will try to do this by the end of the week.

I will use post 1 for info purposes to make it easier.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## millepeed

hi neil
plz put us down on the maybe list just got to talk me missus (lilla) into me using her tt
we will be comming along for the giggle and to meet you all anyway
cheers
vince


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a shot at this... count me in if there's a place left. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then . I will amend the list now then and many thanks.
> 
> Well guys thats 20 places filled so the next step is for me to book the session and then let you all know how payment will be made to MSV. I will try to do this by the end of the week.
> 
> I will use post 1 for info purposes to make it easier.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

Your so organised I bet you were a cub scout Neil :lol: :lol:

(Good work)


----------



## Gazzer

got to collect kaz flower fund for vaivas recent accident and his generouse offer of helping out............if kaz is happy to pass his share over to james i will continue working and get on with is required, or can turn up and collect his offer myself? what ya reackon kaz? pm bud as happy either way but happier on one if you get me xxx


----------



## neilc

millepeed said:


> hi neil
> plz put us down on the maybe list just got to talk me missus (lilla) into me using her tt
> we will be comming along for the giggle and to meet you all anyway
> cheers
> vince


Hi Vince , yes no worries I will put you on the maybe then.

James ,I'm Ex military Intelligence so organisation was and is a big part of me. Bit sad really but I love a bit of organising


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> got to collect kaz flower fund for vaivas recent accident and his generouse offer of helping out............if kaz is happy to pass his share over to james i will continue working and get on with is required, or can turn up and collect his offer myself? what ya reackon kaz? pm bud as happy either way but happier on one if you get me xxx


I'm cool with that Gaz :-*


----------



## paul4281

Neil, do you know the ratio of mk1's to mk2's on the list out of interest?

Being ex-secret squirrel & all that!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

Secret Squirrel I like that as a nick name :lol:

Well we have 14 Mk1's and 6 Mk2;s including the TTRS TT shop demo. I would dearly love to beat the lap time set by Dave 

I now have the booking arranged for the 7th with times etc and how to pay so will post up on post 1 later today.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## jamman

Neil you really need to get Dave to take you out in the demo car it's frighteningly quick


----------



## paul4281

Jamman if I get too frightened can I go round with you?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Neil you really need to get Dave to take you out in the demo car it's frighteningly quick


But I was trained by Jenson Button just like you James :wink: Gives me the advantage.

The times and payment info are now on post 1. So guys we need to start phoning in and confirming payment and places.
I will get the ball rolling and do mine later today.

If you could let me know when you have paid that would be great.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> But I was trained by Jenson Button just like you James :wink:


Jenson Button? Or Justin Beber? I've seen you drive... :wink:

Actually, no, I haven't, but may come along as a 'goggles tuber' on the day. Would be good to see some of the cars/peeps that'll be there.

FB
PS: Spec' 'tater. Geddit? I'll get me coat. Again.


----------



## kazinak

paul4281 said:


> Jamman if I get too frightened can I go round with you?
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Step in the queue 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jamman if I get too frightened can I go round with you?
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Step in the queue
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Fear has no place on the race track. Only bravery. Or soI am told , after the first lap all the nerves go and you just get into the swing of it.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Blimey all these gauntlets being slung down!  The only person im gona race against is myself!! taking it easy to start off..... be interesting to see how my QS behaves on the track! I'm sure i'm gona come away craving for billy conillies and porky brakes.....!!
Going order my onesie baby grow racing suit and my stig racing boots to look the part..... :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## AmpTThill

Great idea with the fryup - not sure it helps with the weight reduction thou 

When has the money got to be paid?


----------



## neilc

AmpTThill said:


> Great idea with the fryup - not sure it helps with the weight reduction thou
> 
> When has the money got to be paid?


Ha Ha , I like a good sausage though. ( wait for it ) :wink:

See post 1 for payment details. If we can pay within the next week guys so we can get it all tied up and keep MSV happy that would be great.

Cant wait


----------



## TTSPORT666

Can i turn up for the fryup in my red onesie racing suit?  Do they do lightweight carbon fibre sausages..... dont want to be carting round any extra weight!! :lol:

Damien.


----------



## nate42

neilc said:


> Nate , I have been reading EVO magazine since issue 1 and have read all the west circuit tests and like you say I think we will struggle to match their pro drivers John Barker and Roger Green. I would love to beat the TTRS time but I reckon it will be a serious struggle. Give it a go though.
> 
> Bring it on :!:
> 
> P.s James is our resident racing driver and may even eclipse the lap time set by a 911 GT3 RS :wink: Whilst listening to Paul Weller with the hood down.


Let hope James doesn't get as excited in the middle of the lap as he did in the dyno :lol: :lol: :lol:

He is right tough, that TT-RS is probably way too fast with proper driver.

Found some times set by our local car magazines pro driver on a track that I've been also. It is quite twisty and slow track with very little / none run off areas. They cloked TT-RS 1:35,4 VIDEO and TDI TT 1:39,1. It is a scary track so I have no balls to push it in the limit there and I've barely gone faster than that TDI and I'm on stage 2    So looks like the driver really makes a difference, that lap looks really smooth and easy but the speed is crazy...


----------



## paul4281

Payment has been done :!:

No going back now :roll: :lol: :?


----------



## Nilesong

Registration done.

Brekkers is a good idea. 

Need something to fill my pants with!


----------



## neilc

Thanks guys , well done . Have to find a suitable greasy spoon to meet up at.

Paul , would be a good idea for us to drive up together. Will PM at a later date so we could meet up on the way.

I dont know if MSV mentioned on the phone that helmets are a £10 extra for the hire and there is driver instruction available too.


----------



## Mondo

Nilesong said:


> Need something to fill my pants with!


Your boyfriend's been saying that for years. :-*

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong

[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## paul4281

Mondo said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need something to fill my pants with!
> 
> 
> 
> Your boyfriend's been saying that for years. :-*
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Be careful FB, looks like you're for the chop! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

S'OK, I can take Erol. But not him _and _his boyfriend. At least, not at the same time... 

:-* :lol:


----------



## neilc

This thread has got me thinking that how many of the 20 of us have driven on a track before ?

Well I have so thats one.


----------



## jamman

Not me looking forward to it and I'm quite good MarioKart :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Only a few times and not for prolonged periods. But by heck it was fun!! the adrenaline rush is quite something! 
What i will say as a novice myself, is what i learnt from my first track experience is, start of slow get used to the track, try and memorise the track in your head, to anticipate what is coming up. There will be some guys with previous track experience who will be flying round. Let them by and keep to your pace.

It takes time to... a. learn the track lines, b. to get used to your car and its characteristics, and also getting used to the traffic around you. Your speed will improve during the day. And your confidence will grow.  I always find it fun to follow cars of similar pace!
Its so rewarding when you put in a good lap, once you have gotten used to the track and have mastered the positions and lines into the corner. 

Damien.


----------



## jontymo

Neil, will pay on Monday

Went on track 3 times at the ADI last year at Castle Combe for the 1st time in a car, used to do a few trackdays on bikes in my earlier life 

Still scares the pants of you at 1st LOL

jontymo


----------



## mriley60

Silverstone, Mallory park, brands and brunters. I don't think its about how quick you are. If you enjoy yourself and feel as though you got better over the day then that's great. Of course destroying everyone else is good also :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Tried to pay today but an answer machine kicks and then cuts the line off. I will pay on Monday if it is just mon-fri they are open. Cheers Neil.


----------



## neilc

Thanks guys , yeah they are only open Mon-Fri I think for payment.

Well I have driven at Snetterton a few times , Silverstone and at Bedford but not the West circuit that we will be using.

Like mriley60 says its not about pure speed on a normal trackday. I have in the past let pesky clio trophy's past because they are just so damned quick in the corners and your straight line advantage doesnt come into play as much as you might think.

I reckon the How Fast event is a great idea because as well as normal track time it will be great fun to have a competitive edge to the day.

Need to come up with a suitable trophy for the fastest car of the day


----------



## cookie

Sounds like a great event maybe if it get good turnout it can become a more regular thing as I wouldn't mind doing this either and looks like there are plenty of maybe's to make another day possible!

P.s Might be worth moving this to event section so this thread doesn't get lost!


----------



## paul4281

Track virgin, like to think I'm a pretty fast driver on the road lol but in reality probably too cautious to be really fast. Hope to have a good day but not embarrass myself or get in other peoples way.


----------



## neilc

cookie said:


> Sounds like a great event maybe if it get good turnout it can become a more regular thing as I wouldn't mind doing this either and looks like there are plenty of maybe's to make another day possible!
> 
> P.s Might be worth moving this to event section so this thread doesn't get lost!


Thats a good idea to maybe have a similar event on a yearly basis or at least fairly regular trackday together. Its going to be great fun I am sure of that.

As for moving it to the events section thats probably a good idea. Have to find out how to do that.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## T3RBO

Moved to Events... and a massive well done to Neil for organising such a fantastic meet


----------



## AmpTThill

Would it be worth setting out a few classes? If we're timing laps it'd be good to group similar cars together.

Thinking along the lines of:

- Stage 1 (up to 260 brake)
- Stage 2 (up to 300 brake)
- Stage 3 (up to 400 brake)
- Stage 4 (above 400 brake)


----------



## jamman

AmpTThill said:


> Would it be worth setting out a few classes? If we're timing laps it'd be good to group similar cars together.
> 
> Thinking along the lines of:
> 
> - Stage 1 (up to 260 brake)
> - Stage 2 (up to 300 brake)
> - Stage 3 (up to 400 brake)
> - Stage 4 (above 400 brake)


I think driver skill or in my case lack of skill will be a far more important factor I drive like a muppet you could put me in a Veyron and I would still lose.


----------



## neilc

T3RBO said:


> Moved to Events... and a massive well done to Neil for organising such a fantastic meet


Cheers Robb , I have really enjoyed doing it and cant wait to get everyone together for the day. Would be great to make it a regular thing.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## neilc

HI Guys , just in case some of you havent seen. This has been moved to the events section.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## AmpTThill

jamman said:


> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be worth setting out a few classes? If we're timing laps it'd be good to group similar cars together.
> 
> Thinking along the lines of:
> 
> - Stage 1 (up to 260 brake)
> - Stage 2 (up to 300 brake)
> - Stage 3 (up to 400 brake)
> - Stage 4 (above 400 brake)
> 
> 
> 
> I think driver skill or in my case lack of skill will be a far more important factor I drive like a muppet you could put me in a Veyron and I would still lose.
Click to expand...

I think you're a hustler James


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

I just found the Bedford West track is included in the PC game Toca Race Driver 3. I did a few laps then recorded one using Fraps, then uploaded it to YouTube. Take a look here to see my lap:


----------



## jontymo

All paid up today :mrgreen:

jontymo


----------



## jamman

AmpTThill said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be worth setting out a few classes? If we're timing laps it'd be good to group similar cars together.
> 
> Thinking along the lines of:
> 
> - Stage 1 (up to 260 brake)
> - Stage 2 (up to 300 brake)
> - Stage 3 (up to 400 brake)
> - Stage 4 (above 400 brake)
> 
> 
> 
> I think driver skill or in my case lack of skill will be a far more important factor I drive like a muppet you could put me in a Veyron and I would still lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're a hustler James
Click to expand...

I think you are thinking to deeply Amp I'm a pants drivier  :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc

James , you not that bad I particularly liked your recent 4 wheel drift round the Kempston roundabout near the TT shop.

Boys , this guy can drive I kid you not.


----------



## paul4281

neilc said:


> James , you not that bad I particularly liked your recent 4 wheel drift round the Kempston roundabout near the TT shop.
> 
> Gulp, think I'm outa my league here....... :wink:


----------



## paul4281

AmpTThill said:


> Would it be worth setting out a few classes? If we're timing laps it'd be good to group similar cars together.
> 
> Thinking along the lines of:
> 
> - Stage 1 (up to 260 brake)
> - Stage 2 (up to 300 brake)
> - Stage 3 (up to 400 brake)
> - Stage 4 (above 400 brake)


Like this idea - think it should have a "up to 225" for the unmapped people, like........me!


----------



## kazinak

I can be on the stage 3  im quite good on GT5 and beating faster cars easily . I just need to instal "reset"button in the car :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc

Well obviously no one has looked at post 1 today. Its my Birthday and no ones noticed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## paul4281

neilc said:


> Well obviously no one has looked at post 1 today. Its my Birthday and no ones noticed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] Apols.


----------



## neilc

HI guys ,

Groodles has had to pull out due to other commitments. So there is one place up for grabs. Anyone on the maybe list interested just post in or PM me.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## AmpTThill

I think TT cool might want to show off his hybrid 

Happy birthday for yesterday!


----------



## neilc

AmpTThill said:


> I think TT cool might want to show off his hybrid
> 
> Happy birthday for yesterday!


That would be cool , and thanks for the belated birthday wishes. 

So guys anyone want to commit to the event then to fill the place ?

Matt , what about you , be great to have another BT car there 

From a payment perspective we currently have 7 people paid. If the rest of you guys could pay in the next two weeks that would be great.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Although I phoned through and gave my card details on monday, I noticed they hadn't taken a payment from my account. So I just rang them and queried this, where they explained that until a minimum of 10 people have submitted their payment details, they won't be taking the money.

Thought I'd share this if any of you are wondering why payment hasn't been taken yet. As soon as 10 have given their payment details, payment will be taken.


----------



## neilc

Yes thats right , I did mean to put that on here. So thanks for that.


----------



## AmpTThill

Looks like the cracks are beginning to show in Neil's organisation skills


----------



## neilc

AmpTThill said:


> Looks like the cracks are beginning to show in Neil's organisation skills


Ha ha , have you paid yet :wink: :wink:


----------



## paul4281

AmpTThill said:


> Looks like the cracks are beginning to show in Neil's organisation skills


Careful, he's ex intelligence or something&#8230;

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JULESTT

Hi Neil, if you could add me to place 20 as a definate please and i will give them a call tomorrow with card details.
JullesTT


----------



## AmpTThill

neilc said:


> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the cracks are beginning to show in Neil's organisation skills
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha , have you paid yet :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

No, bought a set of rsx coilovers instead! I'll pay Friday (payday) [smiley=cheers.gif]

Not much intelligence over hear Paul - check my prev posts for proof!


----------



## neilc

JULESTT said:


> Hi Neil, if you could add me to place 20 as a definate please and i will give them a call tomorrow with card details.
> JullesTT


Hi , thats great news. I wil amend the list now.

Look forward to seeing you there.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc

AmpTThill said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the cracks are beginning to show in Neil's organisation skills
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha , have you paid yet :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, bought a set of rsx coilovers instead! I'll pay Friday (payday) [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Not much intelligence over hear Paul - check my prev posts for proof!
Click to expand...

Coilovers hey . The competition is hotting up. Let me know when you have paid then and I will amend the list.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Matt B

I cant commit to tracking the car (yet) but I will be lurking for late drop outs lol.


----------



## neilc

Hey Matt , never mind be great to see you there even if just spectating.


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> I cant commit to tracking the car (yet) but I will be lurking for late drop outs lol.


Matttwatty is a pussy (repeat till it gets really annoying) :-* :-*


----------



## neilc

Spectating is a dangerous job , but someone has to do it :wink:


----------



## SAVTT240

HI NEIL,

Sorry to say that i wont be able to make it, my sincerest apologies .

Sav..


----------



## neilc

SAVTT240 said:


> HI NEIL,
> 
> Sorry to say that i wont be able to make it, my sincerest apologies .
> 
> Sav..


Ok Sav , no worries thanks for letting me know.

So guys we have another place up for grabs now. Anyone interested just post in or PM me.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc

C'mon you guys , someone out there must want this last place ? Its going to be a great day out , and I'm buying the tea with the morning fry up


----------



## JULESTT

Paid


----------



## neilc

JULESTT said:


> Paid


Thanks , I will amend the list then. See you there 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## JULESTT

neilc said:


> JULESTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paid
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks , I will amend the list then. See you there
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

Thank you very much Neil..im hoping that some of you are good guys and will give me some advice before the trackday.
I have never entered one before, so i will need taking care of.
Do i need to buy a helmet and if i do, should i put my hair up or have it down.
Is there anything special that i need to do, to my baby..i dont have to get special tyres do i ? oh no, have i done the right thing here..i have seen the touring cars on television and they seem to crash into each other..will this happen.
My baby is a 3.2 model and hopefully will be infront of any trouble because i have been told they are the fastest TT.
TTFN JulesTT


----------



## kazinak

You will be ablle to rent the helmet for a tenner  
Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> You will be ablle to rent the helmet for a tenner
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


Yes as Kaz says £10 for a helmet. As for safety dont worry Bedford has huge runoff areas and really great for new trackday drivers. The main aim is to have a bit of fun and just drive to how you feel comfortable. And there is strictly no racing at a trackday so no one will ne knocking you off the track. Well James might with his huge 19" alloys :wink:

P.s Just make sure your levels and tyres are all good. You only get about an hour and a quarter on track so it wont be a car breaker


----------



## jamman

Jules I got a helmut you can have for free :wink:


----------



## JULESTT

jamman said:


> Jules I got a helmut you can have for free :wink:


What are the run off areas for ? is it to let the engine cool down, an hour of driving will be tiring, so i may need rest.
Are there any restraunt facilities or will we have to bring our own refreshments?

Hello James, i think you are the man with the big wheels as someone mentioned before. 
I hope you are not an aggressive driver causing trouble. Hopefully Neil will keep an eye on you, so we are all safe.
I will not be putting a second/third hand helmet anywhere near my hair, do you know how many germs there might be, but thank you anyway for the offer.
JulesTT


----------



## TootRS

JULESTT said:


> What are the run off areas for ? is it to let the engine cool down, an hour of driving will be tiring, so i may need rest.
> Are there any restraunt facilities or will we have to bring our own refreshments?


Plenty of run-off area means if you overdo it and stray off the track then there is plenty of room around it for you to "run-off" onto as opposed to coming off the track and crashing straight into the Armco barrier.


----------



## neilc

There is a cafe there so I thought we could all meet up first for a greasy fry up then go to the signing on and briefing. Cant beat a fry up then flinging your car round the track. Delicate stomach anyone :?:


----------



## TootRS

Is the final place still available? If so I have a taker.


----------



## neilc

toot3954 said:


> Is the final place still available? If so I have a taker.


Yes it is. A friend of yours for you to beat I assume  Just get him to post in that would be great.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc

Hi guys ,

We now have 7 confirmed people paid and 12 unpaid. I have spoken to MSV and there is no immediate rush but they would like everyone confirmed and paid by the 31st March at the very latest.

I hope this is ok with everyone ? Once you have made contact with them just PM me or post in and I will amend the list.

The TTOC will also be contributing towards a trophy of some kind for the fastest lap on the day. Going to be great fun day out for us all and will be great to meet a few more fellow TT'ers.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman

Errrr WTF has it become a TTOC track day ???


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Errrr WTF has it become a TTOC track day ???


James , PM sent.


----------



## paul4281

jamman said:


> Errrr WTF has it become a TTOC track day ???


Good question? Insurance?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?euft1n
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr WTF has it become a TTOC track day ???
> 
> 
> 
> Good question? Insurance?
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?euft1n
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am looking into insurance for everyone , so thats in hand


----------



## jamman

Call me small minded, stubborn whatever but if it's a TTOC event I will give it a miss sorry,

I have my own private reasons for this


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Call me small minded, stubborn whatever but if it's a TTOC event I will give it a miss sorry,
> 
> I have my own private reasons for this


James , thats a real shame mate. I really hope you reconsider. The event was and is a great way for us all to meet up and have a really great day out. That was and is my main motive. The event has never been only available to TTOC members as discussed from the outset , and this is reflected in about a 50/50 split of people coming.

james , I am really gutted you are not coming


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me small minded, stubborn whatever but if it's a TTOC event I will give it a miss sorry,
> 
> I have my own private reasons for this
> 
> 
> 
> James , thats a real shame mate. I really hope you reconsider. The event was and is a great way for us all to meet up and have a really great day out. That was and is my main motive. The event has never been only available to TTOC members as discussed from the outset , and this is reflected in about a 50/50 split of people coming.
> 
> james , I am really gutted you are not coming
Click to expand...

No worries Neil I'm sure it will be a blast maybe another time. :wink:

I'm somewhat perplexed quite how this can suddenly become a TTOC event it never was I remember joking on page 9 if it was I wouldn't be able to attend but never mind :?

Going out side now to wash the car and pick my toys up I threw out my cot :lol:


----------



## kazinak

That's no good James :/

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardTTRS

neilc said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the final place still available? If so I have a taker.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. A friend of yours for you to beat I assume  Just get him to post in that would be great.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

Hello Neil,

I am friends with "toot3954" above.

Please place my name down on the list. Quite looking forwards to this 

I have a TT RS S Tronic


----------



## neilc

RichardTTRS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the final place still available? If so I have a taker.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. A friend of yours for you to beat I assume  Just get him to post in that would be great.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Neil,
> 
> I am friends with "toot3954" above.
> 
> Please place my name down on the list. Quite looking forwards to this
> 
> I have a TT RS S Tronic
Click to expand...

Thats great Richard , look forward to seeing you there then. Please keep an eye on post 1 for any updates as and when.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> The event has never been only available to TTOC members as discussed from the outset , and this is reflected in about a 50/50 split of people coming.


I hear you Neil so wtf has it suddenly become a TTOC Event overnight when it never was before has something changed are TTOC sponsoring it.

Hell there's even posts about it not being a TTOC event in the thread.

Can you tell it's pissed me off,sorry  :lol:


----------



## neilc

James , I really feel I have explained what happened already. I'm really sorry you dont like the title of the day but as I said to you yesterday. My motives behind the day were to have a great day out for us all and have fun.

I am very keen to become an enthusiastic member of the TTF and the TTOC hence wanting to be the East Anglia Rep and this will mean hopefully organising some great meets that we can all enjoy , TTF and TTOC members together might I add.

If you dont want to be part of that because of the title then thats up to you mate. I am just gutted you dont want to come thats all.

Peace


----------



## jamman

It's not the title it's the club mate but have a great time I'm sure it will be a scream


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Ahhh bummer!! I was really looking forward to stuffing you outa sight James.  Seriously though, sorry you're not going to be there, I was looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## jamman

I _might_ still come and heckle


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> I _might_ still come and heckle


Be great to see you james


----------



## kazinak

so what about the insurance ? do i need to buy one or i can drive without it :?:


----------



## E3 YOB

Sorry guys going to pull out of this one. Have not got much time anymore and not on the forum much these days.


----------



## Diveratt

E3 YOB said:


> Sorry guys going to pull out of this one. Have not got much time anymore and not on the forum much these days.


Spending all your time cruising Fras?


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> so what about the insurance ? do i need to buy one or i can drive without it :?:


I am looking into that at the moment Kaz. Will let everyone know


----------



## neilc

E3 YOB said:


> Sorry guys going to pull out of this one. Have not got much time anymore and not on the forum much these days.


Ok Frase , thanks for letting me know.

That leaves 2 spaces up for grabs now if anyone else interested , just post in or PM me for details.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc

Check this vid out guys to see how the West circuit can be driven. Oooeerrr I'm not that good


----------



## paul4281

I hope he wasn't on yoko's lol!
Did notice he didn't use that many gears.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> I hope he wasn't on yoko's lol!
> Did notice he didn't use that many gears.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


If he is on Yokos Paul , he sure hasnt warmed them up enough :!:


----------



## neilc

Hi Guys , well breakfast is now sorted and guess what ? Dave mahoney ( MD , TT shop ) has kindly offered to sponsor the breakfast. So not only do you get some track time but a free breakfast as well 

Many thanks to Dave for his support.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## paul4281

That's great news, I think there turnover has gone up with people upgrading their chassis since you organised the track day.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> That's great news, I think there turnover has gone up with people upgrading their chassis since you organised the track day.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I bet your right to , ARB sales are through the roof.


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Hi Guys , well breakfast is now sorted and guess what ? Dave mahoney ( MD , TT shop ) has kindly offered to sponsor the breakfast. So not only do you get some track time but a free breakfast as well
> 
> Many thanks to Dave for his support.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


I can see the moths from here :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc

:lol: :lol: :lol: , James you know him to well. I'm sure he has made enough money from us cousin in the last 12 months [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AmpTThill

TTOC event or not, I can't wait to rally round Bedford autodrome. Gonna be some tyre shredding action on the go.

James - come along and we'll do a TTOC vs forum members. I'm not a paid up TTOC so I can be on your team (ex lotus racing team ahem)...


----------



## neilc

AmpTThill said:


> (ex lotus racing team bus driver )...


Wow an ex F1 bus driver. Going to be tough out there :wink:


----------



## AmpTThill

neilc said:


> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> 
> (ex lotus racing team bus driver )...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow an ex F1 bus driver. Coing to be tough out there :wink:
Click to expand...

Tickets please!


----------



## neilc

I have looked into some track day insurance and Moris track day insurance seem a well respected company ( see link below) used by numerous other clubs and car groups. Prices seem to range from £40.00 for the day although I am trying to get us a discount for anyone wanting to take it up. Obviously check your own policy first to see if you are covered already.

https://secure.moris.co.uk/trackday_quick_cover.asp


----------



## TootRS

Paid [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neilc

toot3954 said:


> Paid [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 Thats great , for the rest of you guys that havent paid yet we need to get it done by the 31st of March if possible please just to ensure we get the exclusive session.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Nilesong

Only 10 people have paid so far??

Come on guys! :?


----------



## paul4281

Good bump Erol.

I've been off work & unable to drive for over 2 weeks now, just hoping I'm going to be able to use my place.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

Nilesong said:


> Only 10 people have paid so far??
> 
> Come on guys! :?


A PM has been sent to everyone who hasnt paid yet as a gentle reminder. C'mon guys we really dont want to miss out on an exclusive session.

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ok paid ...... a few people still to pay..... fingers crossed everyone pays up....cause if not we aint gona get our 10% discount.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ok paid ...... a few people still to pay..... fingers crossed everyone pays up....cause if not we aint gona get our 10% discount.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Thanks Damien , thats great look forward to seeing the two blue QS's together.


----------



## paul4281

Jeez, think you two really need to get a room! No hang on that should be get a garage! Lol!

Only joking no offence intended 

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> Jeez, think you two really need to get a room! No hang on that should be get a garage! Lol!
> 
> Only joking no offence intended
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm looking forward to seeing you to Paul , dont worry. :wink: And anyway i have James bunking up in my room no space for damien too. :lol:


----------



## paul4281

Family first eh!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> Family first eh!
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Just had an email saying my order has been cancelled for the track day.  I can only guess it is because they didn't get at least 10 people paying for the event. Bummer!!


----------



## neilc

SmOkiNjOe said:


> Just had an email saying my order has been cancelled for the track day.  I can only guess it is because they didn't get at least 10 people paying for the event. Bummer!!


Right I will ring in. I have just had an e-mail to say that my money with the discount has gone out :? with all the details confirmed.

Let you know.


----------



## neilc

Sorted. And PM sent. 

Neil


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Thank you Neil, just had a call from them. Apparently they had made a mistake entering my card details. Payment now has gone through ok. Yippeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## paul4281

Just got all my confirmation emails through & it looks like we got the 10% discount even if we don't get the exclusive session.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> Just got all my confirmation emails through & it looks like we got the 10% discount even if we don't get the exclusive session.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes spoke to MSV today and they will do the discount for a minimum of 10 cars booked although as it stands we have 12 paid. Really hope the other guys get it paid for and come along.


----------



## paul4281

The extra space would be nice when I'm sliding all over the place!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazinak

i'm nearly ready ,jus't need to replace front discs and pads


----------



## paul4281

Far from ready, no disposable income!

I have a wish list - lottery win is at the top

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

If the other 6 drivers dont come though then MSV will sell the other places to anyone who wants them so we wont have an exclusive session but as mentioned will still get the discount.

C'mon you guys lets try and keep this for us guys only


----------



## paul4281

Gauntlet bounces slightly after being thrown down.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?54xajp
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazinak

neilc said:


> If the other 6 drivers dont come though then MSV will sell the other places to anyone who wants them so we wont have an exclusive session but as mentioned will still get the discount.
> 
> C'mon you guys lets try and keep this for us guys only


email other 10 people who was interested, so who is pays first,get the place, simple


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the other 6 drivers dont come though then MSV will sell the other places to anyone who wants them so we wont have an exclusive session but as mentioned will still get the discount.
> 
> C'mon you guys lets try and keep this for us guys only
> 
> 
> 
> email other 10 people who was interested, so who is pays first,get the place, simple
Click to expand...

Already done Kaz.


----------



## jamman

Ohhhh now that would make it a NON TTOC event :wink:


----------



## paul4281

jamman said:


> Ohhhh now that would make it a NON TTOC event :wink:


Is TTOC members only then?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mu2qaq
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh now that would make it a NON TTOC event :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Is TTOC members only then?
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mu2qaq
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No its not :!: Anyone is welcome as long as you have a TT and a member of this forum or the TTOC. James you in then my friend :?: :wink:


----------



## kazinak

i'm not a TTOC member :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul4281

kazinak said:


> i'm not a TTOC member :lol: :lol: :lol:


Guess you're in though! 

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmpTThill

neilc said:


> If the other 6 drivers dont come though then MSV will sell the other places to anyone who wants them so we wont have an exclusive session but as mentioned will still get the discount.
> 
> C'mon you guys lets try and keep this for us guys only


If we need more numbers to keep it friends & family, I have a few mates that would come - bam engined mk2 golf and a track spec 205 gti.


----------



## neilc

AmpTThill said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the other 6 drivers dont come though then MSV will sell the other places to anyone who wants them so we wont have an exclusive session but as mentioned will still get the discount.
> 
> C'mon you guys lets try and keep this for us guys only
> 
> 
> 
> If we need more numbers to keep it friends & family, I have a few mates that would come - bam engined mk2 golf and a track spec 205 gti.
Click to expand...

Ok well lets wait and see if the outstanding people pay in the next few days and then take it from there. Thanks for asking your friends though , much appreciated.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## RichardTTRS

Having to drop out of this event chaps. :? 
Sorry if I've caused any bother.
Rich.


----------



## neilc

RichardTTRS said:


> Having to drop out of this event chaps. :?
> Sorry if I've caused any bother.
> Rich.


Ok Rich , thanks for letting me know then.

Well guys that does open up some places now , so anyone else wanting to come just post in or PM me. We wont guarantee an exclusive event now as we needed 18 attendees by the 31st of March. But would still be great to see some more TT's there.

Neil


----------



## VSeager

When I rang up and paid yesterday I got the impression they were still giving us exclusive use, but I also didn't get the impression the guy was that familiar with our booking as at first he told me there was no space left!


----------



## neilc

VSeager said:


> When I rang up and paid yesterday I got the impression they were still giving us exclusive use, but I also didn't get the impression the guy was that familiar with our booking as at first he told me there was no space left!


Well when I first enquired yhey said that a minimum of 18 cars were required for an exclusive session. They will give us a discount for over 10 attendees though as said before.

You never know that might not sell any other places and we will still get our exclusive session 

Neil


----------



## paul4281

Less people on the track leaves more room for the drivers.

Plenty of space for the bar stool racers in the pits......

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

Hi Guys

We have 3 people on the definite list who havent paid yet :

Dowanm1
Mr Demon
R80RTT

Please let me know guys whether you are coming or not just so we know where we stand numbers wise. Also anyone else who fancies a great day out then let me know.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman

Oh the title has changed (again) :wink:

I'm in I will ring up and pay Tuesday especially if you remind me cousin Neil.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

I can't wait to see how far I'm left in the dust, and how many seconds per lap the heavily modded cars have over my standard V6. It will also be interesting to compare the V6's standard 250hp to a remapped 225. According to nearly everyone on here, it sounds like I will have the slowest timed lap........ Yup, gonna be interesting.


----------



## jamman

SmOkiNjOe said:


> I can't wait to see how far I'm left in the dust, and how many seconds per lap the heavily modded cars have over my standard V6. It will also be interesting to compare the V6's standard 250hp to a remapped 225. According to nearly everyone on here, it sounds like I will have the slowest timed lap........ Yup, gonna be interesting.


Trust me Joe you will not be the slowest I have no intention of ruffling my hair by driving quickly :wink:


----------



## kazinak

SmOkiNjOe said:


> I can't wait to see how far I'm left in the dust, and how many seconds per lap the heavily modded cars have over my standard V6. It will also be interesting to compare the V6's standard 250hp to a remapped 225. According to nearly everyone on here, it sounds like I will have the slowest timed lap........ Yup, gonna be interesting.


 i'm not good in the corners ,but we can race on the straight :wink:


----------



## paul4281

jamman said:


> Oh the title has changed (again) :wink:
> 
> I'm in I will ring up and pay Tuesday especially if you remind me cousin Neil.


That's good to hear!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?yaaqfo
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

paul4281 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the title has changed (again) :wink:
> 
> I'm in I will ring up and pay Tuesday especially if you remind me cousin Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear!
Click to expand...

Think there will be quite a Norfolk posse there :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the title has changed (again) :wink:
> 
> I'm in I will ring up and pay Tuesday especially if you remind me cousin Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think there will be quite a Norfolk posse there :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey Cousin , thats great news. Made my day  See you soon.

Neil


----------



## paul4281

jamman said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the title has changed (again) :wink:
> 
> I'm in I will ring up and pay Tuesday especially if you remind me cousin Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think there will be quite a Norfolk posse there :lol:
Click to expand...

We so gangsta!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?icktyt
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> we so gangsta!
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?icktyt
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep downtown Swanton Morley is like Mexico city on a bad day. :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Neil, you admitting spek-taters? Don't wanna trash my baby on the circuit, but reckon the craic would be good. Besides, would be fun to laugh at DB's pathetically slow BT conversion. From the safety of the stands, of course, and not on the track... 

Plus the Sunday before is an enforced trip to Mondo Jr's Granddad's place so I'll be in need of some automotive therapy after that.


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Neil, you admitting spek-taters? Don't wanna trash my baby on the circuit, but reckon the craic would be good. Besides, would be fun to laugh at DB's pathetically slow BT conversion. From the safety of the stands, of course, and not on the track...
> 
> Plus the Sunday before is an enforced trip to Mondo Jr's Granddad's place so I'll be in need of some automotive therapy after that.


Yes no worries if you want to spectate. As long as your cheering goes in the direction of a certain Blue QS :wink:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Neil, you admitting spek-taters? Don't wanna trash my baby on the circuit, but reckon the craic would be good. Besides, would be fun to laugh at DB's pathetically slow BT conversion. From the safety of the stands, of course, and not on the track...
> 
> Plus the Sunday before is an enforced trip to Mondo Jr's Granddad's place so I'll be in need of some automotive therapy after that.


FB.....Chick chick chick chick chicken lay a little egg for me :-*

Its only £99 inc helmet will be a laugh and do you really
think I'm going to push it.... never

Just paid


----------



## neilc

Thats great cousin. See you soon.


----------



## kazinak

are we going to use the same track :?:


----------



## jamman

I'm not even going to look at that because I will get scared 

I'm serious :lol:


----------



## neilc

kazinak said:


> are we going to use the same track :?:


Yep thats the west curcuit that we will be using. Tricky little bugger but has loads of run off so dont worry guys.


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Yep thats the west curcuit that we will be using. Tricky little bugger but has loads of run off so dont worry guys.


Since when has it turned into a "tricky little bugger" you told me it was an easy course with large run offs closest I've ever got to track racing is Scalectrix


----------



## neilc

Oh forgot to mention that :wink: It is actually the best track for new track drivers because the run offs are huge so you can commit hard into a corner knowing nothing terrible will happen. I havent driven the west curcuit in anger so really looking forward to it.


----------



## Nilesong

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep thats the west curcuit that we will be using. Tricky little bugger but has loads of run off so dont worry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has it turned into a "tricky little bugger" you told me it was an easy course with large run offs closest I've ever got to track racing is Scalectrix
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

Relax James, we will pootle around at our own pace. 8) I'm only doing this as it's on my 'Bucket List.' :lol: 
Can't wait!

Glad you're coming along.


----------



## jamman

Nilesong said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep thats the west curcuit that we will be using. Tricky little bugger but has loads of run off so dont worry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has it turned into a "tricky little bugger" you told me it was an easy course with large run offs closest I've ever got to track racing is Scalectrix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Relax James, we will pootle around at our own pace. 8) I'm only doing this as it's on my 'Bucket List.' :lol:
> Can't wait!
> 
> Glad you're coming along.
Click to expand...

So am I Erol so am I

Bagsy follow you round then :lol:

PS Angelina Jolie is on my bucket list (fat chance)


----------



## millepeed

FB.....Chick chick chick chick chicken lay a little egg for me :-*

Its only £99 inc helmet will be a laugh and do you really
think I'm going to push it.... never

Just paid [/quote]

hey james 
good man
if the offer of a lift is still on i might need one as lilla is not going to let me take her car to a track witout her, she recons it a biggggg nono and dosnt trust me with her tt at a track that i will only be spectating from. :roll:


----------



## jamman

Of course no worries Vince will be an early start though I'm not missing my free "TT Shop" breakfast :lol:


----------



## paul4281

Hope the norfolk posse will be rolling out on block?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> Hope the norfolk posse will be rolling out on block?
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like a good idea to me , will have to firm up a time soon to all meet up.


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the norfolk posse will be rolling out on block?
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good idea to me , will have to firm up a time soon to all meet up.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Mondo

Sod it; count me in! Although I won't be able to pay for another 2 weeks - unless credit card is OK?

James, you talked me into it, you smooth-talking [email protected] :-* Which reminds me of my 2nd favourite Australian joke, which ends with the shiela responding, 'I do now, ya smooth-talking [email protected]'.

Don't get any ideas though, DB... :wink:


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Sod it; count me in! Although I won't be able to pay for another 2 weeks - unless credit card is OK?
> 
> James, you talked me into it, you smooth-talking [email protected] :-* Which reminds me of my 2nd favourite Australian joke, which ends with the shiela responding, 'I do now, ya smooth-talking [email protected]'.
> 
> Don't get any ideas though, DB... :wink:


Thats great news then. I will amend the list. 

P.s credit card will be fine.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Sod it; count me in! Although I won't be able to pay for another 2 weeks - unless credit card is OK?
> 
> James, you talked me into it, you smooth-talking [email protected] :-* Which reminds me of my 2nd favourite Australian joke, which ends with the shiela responding, 'I do now, ya smooth-talking [email protected]'.
> 
> Don't get any ideas though, DB... :wink:


That's great news FB I'm very happy.......


----------



## polowoof

Hi Neil,

I am very interested in coming to the track day. How much extra would it cost for my mate to come into the car with me on the track?

Cheers

Derek


----------



## AmpTThill

Passengers just need to pay for helmet hire I think. So £10.


----------



## neilc

polowoof said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> I am very interested in coming to the track day. How much extra would it cost for my mate to come into the car with me on the track?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Derek


Hi , as mentioned its £10 for a passenger and £10 each for helmet hire. Just let me know if you are up for it 

Neil


----------



## neilc

Hi Guys ,

Just wanted to suggest a breakfast time of 10am at the Autodrome Cafe which will give us time for a chat and to digest the breakfast :lol: before venturing out onto track.

For us Norfolk boys how about meeting in Kings Lynn at 8am as the drive to the Autodrome is around 70 miles and should take about 1 hour 45 mins.

See you soon

Neil


----------



## JULESTT

neilc said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Just wanted to suggest a breakfast time of 10am at the Autodrome Cafe which will give us time for a chat and to digest the breakfast :lol: before venturing out onto track.
> 
> For us Norfolk boys how about meeting in Kings Lynn at 8am as the drive to the Autodrome is around 70 miles and should take about 1 hour 45 mins.
> 
> See you soon
> 
> Neil


Hi Neil, where is the Autodrome Cafe, is it on the same grounds?
I have already got my helmet and one of my girlies will be along side me for support.
I think i will be going to Stanford Hall the day before and staying over in the area.
Julie


----------



## neilc

JULESTT said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Just wanted to suggest a breakfast time of 10am at the Autodrome Cafe which will give us time for a chat and to digest the breakfast :lol: before venturing out onto track.
> 
> For us Norfolk boys how about meeting in Kings Lynn at 8am as the drive to the Autodrome is around 70 miles and should take about 1 hour 45 mins.
> 
> See you soon
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Neil, where is the Autodrome Cafe, is it on the same grounds?
> I have already got my helmet and one of my girlies will be along side me for support.
> I think i will be going to Stanford Hall the day before and staying over in the area.
> Julie
Click to expand...

Hi Julie , yes its on the grounds somewhere so if we all just park together in the car park and then make our way there at the same time would be my idea.

Got your own helmet hey  secret racer then :?:


----------



## jamman

I'm so good at keeping secrets :wink:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> I'm so good at keeping secrets :wink:


About helmets :?:


----------



## polowoof

Hi Neil,

Jus ordered a set of tyre, going to have engine oil change and brake fluid change so count me in please!

Going to call Autodrome tmr and pay. I am actually very excited as this is the first time going on a track. Is there any where online I can get a helmet? I jus wanted to see how much difference with me getting one or rent it each time.

It s gonna to be a lot rolling becoz my is on a standard suspension!

Cheers

Derek


----------



## neilc

polowoof said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Jus ordered a set of tyre, going to have engine oil change and brake fluid change so count me in please!
> 
> Going to call Autodrome tmr and pay. I am actually very excited as this is the first time going on a track. Is there any where online I can get a helmet? I jus wanted to see how much difference with me getting one or rent it each time.
> 
> It s gonna to be a lot rolling becoz my is on a standard suspension!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Derek


Thats great news then Derek , I will count you in then.  I bought my helmet from Demon Tweeks , they have a really good range from £250-£3000 

See you there.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman

polowoof said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Jus ordered a set of tyre, going to have engine oil change and brake fluid change so count me in please!
> 
> Going to call Autodrome tmr and pay. I am actually very excited as this is the first time going on a track. Is there any where online I can get a helmet? I jus wanted to see how much difference with me getting one or rent it each time.
> 
> It s gonna to be a lot rolling becoz my is on a standard suspension!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Derek


They hire them for the day for £10 mate glad your coming


----------



## neilc

neilc said:


> polowoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Neil,
> 
> I am very interested in coming to the track day. How much extra would it cost for my mate to come into the car with me on the track?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Derek
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , as mentioned its £10 for a passenger and £10 each for helmet hire. Just let me know if you are up for it
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

Hey cousin , he already knew that so must be serious player wanting to buy his own helmet. Who else would buy there own helmet I wonder :wink:


----------



## paul4281

neilc said:


> For us Norfolk boys how about meeting in Kings Lynn at 8am as the drive to the Autodrome is around 70 miles and should take about 1 hour 45 mins.Neil


Sounds like a plan. Get there nice & early & snag all the butties?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

Well guys we have now got to 18 cars for the event which is a fantastic result and I cant wait to see all 18 TT's on track at the same time , going to be great.

For those of you that havent paid yet please try to pay as soon as you can that would be greatly appreciated.

Also in case you missed it I am planning for breakfast to be at 1000am at the Bedford Autodrome cafe so if we all meet up at the car park together and then make our way there that would be ideal.

See you soon

Cheers

Neil


----------



## millepeed

hi all
well bit the bullit and im all paid up im in.
ok now 180bhp tt minus my weight so should be pushing all of about 80bhp per ton then, sunnys will be ok  , hope i dont slow you guys n gals up, hope you are all ok with this.
just give me a toot as you go by.
will be my 1st time out on track in a car as well. :wink: 
rite prep work
wood blocks to cut to put inside coil springs (help with the handeling)
tin of teflon spray to put on the peoples cars with ad08 on (just to even things up with my sunny tyres)
toleen for petrol tank. doubles the bhp (back up to 160bhp per ton)
spare pair of boxers
im ready


----------



## neilc

millepeed said:


> hi all
> well bit the bullit and im all paid up im in.
> ok now 180bhp tt minus my weight so should be pushing all of about 80bhp per ton then, sunnys will be ok  , hope i dont slow you guys n gals up, hope you are all ok with this.
> just give me a toot as you go by.
> will be my 1st time out on track in a car as well. :wink:
> rite prep work
> wood blocks to cut to put inside coil springs (help with the handeling)
> tin of teflon spray to put on the peoples cars with ad08 on (just to even things up with my sunny tyres)
> toleen for petrol tank. doubles the bhp (back up to 160bhp per ton)
> spare pair of boxers
> im ready


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Vince you will be fine mate , dont worry . None of us are there to set a record breaking lap but it will be great fun I'm sure


----------



## Mondo

Hey Neil, I'm flying back from DFW this evening so will give the 'Drome a call Friday to settle up.

Woo-hoo!


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Hey Neil, I'm flying back from DFW this evening so will give the 'Drome a call Friday to settle up.
> 
> Woo-hoo!


Good birdy :wink:


----------



## AmpTThill

Speak for yourself Neil. I'm looking to smoke you big turbo boys - especially the ones with no roof ehem 

To be fair the only smoking I'll see is when my seals go - last time I went to bedford the car didn't see revs below 4500. It's a great track. When you arrive you do your noise test and park up. The helmet hire / check in desk is in the same building as the canteen / breakfast area. It's also where they do the safety briefing.

Gonna be an awesome day, can't bloody wait to give the TT a good thrashing! Come on!



neilc said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> well bit the bullit and im all paid up im in.
> ok now 180bhp tt minus my weight so should be pushing all of about 80bhp per ton then, sunnys will be ok  , hope i dont slow you guys n gals up, hope you are all ok with this.
> just give me a toot as you go by.
> will be my 1st time out on track in a car as well. :wink:
> rite prep work
> wood blocks to cut to put inside coil springs (help with the handeling)
> tin of teflon spray to put on the peoples cars with ad08 on (just to even things up with my sunny tyres)
> toleen for petrol tank. doubles the bhp (back up to 160bhp per ton)
> spare pair of boxers
> im ready
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Vince you will be fine mate , dont worry . None of us are there to set a record breaking lap but it will be great fun I'm sure
Click to expand...


----------



## jamman

AmpTThill said:


> Speak for yourself Neil. I'm looking to smoke you big turbo boys - especially the ones with no roof ehem
> 
> To be fair the only smoking I'll see is when my seals go - last time I went to bedford the car didn't see revs below 4500. It's a great track.


How many times have you been, any tips on what to do and what not to ?


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> any tips on what to do and what not to ?


Dont reverse round the track its very slow :wink:

But seriously on a track like Bedford I reckon the key will be not to try to hard , if you ever watch an in car video of a racing driver they always seem smooth and totally under control. E,g dont go for silly late braking and a fluffed gearchange down to second for the slower corners , keep it in 3rd into and out of the slower corners and you be amazed how much quicker it is.


----------



## Mondo

Just paid. Surprised I was awake enough to make any sense to Nick.  Anyway, I'm now officially IN!


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Just paid. Surprised I was awake enough to make any sense to Nick.  Anyway, I'm now officially IN!


Thats great news. See you soon 

Neil


----------



## polowoof

Just paid. I am getting ready for it!


----------



## neilc

polowoof said:


> Just paid. I am getting ready for it!


Great , see you in a few weeks then 

Neil


----------



## AmpTThill

Only been to Bedford once before. It's a great track - as Neil says it's v forgiving if you come off the track. Im not so fussed about lap times, I just enjoy sliding the TT around the corners. There's a long med left corner coming out of a straight, you need balls to keep your foot to the floor - you can take it around 110. Getting a hard on just thinking about it!!

I could only get to around 130 on the long straight, you guys should be able to see 150+



jamman said:


> AmpTThill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself Neil. I'm looking to smoke you big turbo boys - especially the ones with no roof ehem
> 
> To be fair the only smoking I'll see is when my seals go - last time I went to bedford the car didn't see revs below 4500. It's a great track.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you been, any tips on what to do and what not to ?
Click to expand...


----------



## millepeed

hi all
neil as the organiser bud have you any idears/plans where us norfolk people are going to meet up or are you just going to collect cars on the way. or meet at the track.
gettin excited about this as its somthing to look foward to,
vince


----------



## paul4281

millepeed said:


> hi all
> neil as the organiser bud have you any idears/plans where us norfolk people are going to meet up or are you just going to collect cars on the way. or meet at the track.
> gettin excited about this as its somthing to look foward to,
> vince


Meeting at 8 o'clock at Lynn

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

millepeed said:


> hi all
> neil as the organiser bud have you any idears/plans where us norfolk people are going to meet up or are you just going to collect cars on the way. or meet at the track.
> gettin excited about this as its somthing to look foward to,
> vince


Hi Vince as Paul says meet at Kings Lynn for us Norfolk boys to head up and then meet everyone else at Bedford Autodrome at 1000am for breakfast. All meet up in the car park then have breakfast then sign on , collect helmets and noise test then race oops sorry practice. :lol:


----------



## millepeed

hi all 
sounds good to me, 8.00am shall we say tescos carpark which is just off hardwick wacky racers roundabout. there is also the tescos garage there if you need to fill up with fuel.
or do you have another place in mind
vince


----------



## paul4281

Do they sell the 99RON petrol there Vince? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## millepeed

paul4281 said:


> Do they sell the 99RON petrol there Vince? [smiley=book2.gif]


yes m8
then add a bit of tuleen takes it up to around 104ron :wink:


----------



## neilc

Thats a great idea Vince. See you there at 8am then 

Neil


----------



## neilc

AmpTThill said:


> I could only get to around 130 on the long straight, you guys should be able to see 150+


I reckon that straight is on the full south west circuit because the west circuit is the curvier option with shorter straights and even more tight bends 8)


----------



## millepeed

hi all
well just got home tonight and there is a box of bits for lillas tt  so i recon every day now to the 5th may will be xmas for me every day  
odear lilla just showed me a rx8 on the utube crashing into a wall  where is run off you all on about :? 
she now not a happy bunny

but
a very happy vince with lodsa bitz to put on the tt


----------



## jamman

Tell Lilla to chill Vince I've watched that video and I'm not sure how he managed to put it in the barrier


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> Tell Lilla to chill Vince I've watched that video and I'm not sure how he managed to put it in the barrier


me neither bud, looked like a dab of the brakes on the wet patch made it all go wibbly wobbly.
so you been checking out the track racing lines then james me ol bud . not goin to be competetive :lol: :lol: :lol: i think you gona be smoken them tyres of yours. 
me i told lilla im not goin to brake any speed limits on the track. :wink:


----------



## jamman

millepeed said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Lilla to chill Vince I've watched that video and I'm not sure how he managed to put it in the barrier
> 
> 
> 
> me neither bud, looked like a dab of the brakes on the wet patch made it all go wibbly wobbly.
> so you been checking out the track racing lines then james me ol bud . not goin to be competetive :lol: :lol: :lol: i think you gona be smoken them tyres of yours.
> me i told lilla im not goin to brake any speed limits on the track. :wink:
Click to expand...

Nahhh I just you tubed rx8 and Bedford haven't looked at the course at all figure I will learn more on the day, I bloody hope so :lol: :lol:

I think they should draw a line for me on the track and I will follow that


----------



## neilc

Really hoping for a sunny day then guys :lol: I think there is only one piece of armco at Bedford and he hit it , wow thats good going 

I think the key is just to drive within your comfort levels and just take it easy until happy with the lines and braking zones.

Ordered the trophy now and I have put James name already on it as he keeps hiding the fact that he used to drive in the Britcar championship  :!:


----------



## neilc

Hi Guys , we now have 1 place left for the trackday due to one of our number being unable to make it.

So anyone who fancies the last place available just post in or PM me. See post 1 for details.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman

Has Rich (R80RTT) not paid up yet ?

He might as well come as his car has been stood at TTS for months :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Has Rich (R80RTT) not paid up yet ?
> 
> He might as well come as his car has been stood at TTS for months :lol:


He has PM'd me a couple of times and says he is coming and will pay on the 1st of May so thats good news but I havent heard a dickie bird from Dowanm1 so have removed him from the list and hence we have 1 place available.

P.s Maybe Rich doesnt know that Dave charges a daily storage fee :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Seeing that i am hopefully going to Stanford Hall on the 6th, i will stay over and come along for a look see at the Trackday and cheer James on..  
All subject to having the TT on the road.
Steve + Julie


----------



## neilc

V6RUL said:


> Seeing that i am hopefully going to Stanford Hall on the 6th, i will stay over and come along for a look see at the Trackday and cheer James on..
> All subject to having the TT on the road.
> Steve + Julie


Be good to meet you Steve and have a good look at your beast. ( The car I mean )

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Seeing that i am hopefully going to Stanford Hall on the 6th, i will stay over and come along for a look see at the Trackday and cheer James on..
> All subject to having the TT on the road.
> Steve + Julie


Will be good to see Jules again :wink:

You bringing your helmets


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that i am hopefully going to Stanford Hall on the 6th, i will stay over and come along for a look see at the Trackday and cheer James on..
> All subject to having the TT on the road.
> Steve + Julie
> 
> 
> 
> Will be good to see Jules again :wink:
> 
> You bringing your helmets
Click to expand...

 [smiley=gossip.gif] :wink:


----------



## jontymo

Steve, if you bring your helmet you can jump in with me if you want. Traceys recovering from an op so will probably not even come along on the day.

jontymo


----------



## jamman

jontymo said:


> Steve, if you bring your helmet you can jump in with me if you want. Traceys recovering from an op so will probably not even come along on the day.
> 
> jontymo


Steve wont need a ride he's already got one Jonty that's if it's running :wink:


----------



## neilc

Seems like an awful lot of people have their own helmets  Me included though


----------



## kazinak

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that i am hopefully going to Stanford Hall on the 6th, i will stay over and come along for a look see at the Trackday and cheer James on..
> All subject to having the TT on the road.
> Steve + Julie
> 
> 
> 
> Will be good to see Jules again :wink:
> 
> You bringing your helmets
Click to expand...

 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jontymo

jamman said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, if you bring your helmet you can jump in with me if you want. Traceys recovering from an op so will probably not even come along on the day.
> 
> jontymo
> 
> 
> 
> Steve wont need a ride he's already got one Jonty that's if it's running :wink:
Click to expand...

Exactly :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL

Jules and i will hopefully be joining you for breakfast, if Janice is ready.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## jontymo

V6RUL said:


> Jules and i will hopefully be joining you for breakfast, if Janice is ready.. :wink:
> Steve


Nice one Steve, look forward to seeing Jules, you and hopefully Janice again, its been a long long time.

Jon


----------



## V6RUL

jontymo said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jules and i will hopefully be joining you for breakfast, if Janice is ready.. :wink:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Steve, look forward to seeing Jules, you and hopefully Janice again, its been a long long time.
> 
> Jon
Click to expand...

No worries, hope the missus recovers quickly..we need more curry nights.
Steve


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Seems like an awful lot of people have their own helmets  Me included though


I can hear you champing at the bit all the way over here in Splading :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like an awful lot of people have their own helmets  Me included though
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear you champing at the bit all the way over here in Splading :lol:
Click to expand...

No wonder you didnt get time for a coffee this morning James , back to Spalding already 

If I can keep up with you I will be pleased :wink:


----------



## millepeed

wishing he had wets on wheels


----------



## kazinak

the weather broad cast doesn't look good :roll:

http://www.gismeteo.com/city/weekly/899/


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> the weather broad cast doesn't look good :roll:
> 
> http://www.gismeteo.com/city/weekly/899/


Kaz they stuff up tomorrows weather let alone two weeks away, chill mate and dont do a rain dance


----------



## paul4281

Bet Neil's got a set of full wets lurking in his garage "for a rainy day"

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

paul4281 said:


> Bet Neil's got a set of full wets lurking in his garage "for a rainy day"
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't give him ideas I already hear rumours he's hired a pit crew


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet Neil's got a set of full wets lurking in his garage "for a rainy day"
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give him ideas I already hear rumours he's hired a pit crew
Click to expand...

Well it depends on how you classify a pit crew , because I only have 3 mechanics and a tyre fitter and a therapist and a fitness trainer oh and a diet advisor.

Is that a crew I dont think so :wink:


----------



## millepeed

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet Neil's got a set of full wets lurking in his garage "for a rainy day"
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give him ideas I already hear rumours he's hired a pit crew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it depends on how you classify a pit crew , because I only have 3 mechanics and a tyre fitter and a therapist and a fitness trainer oh and a diet advisor.
> 
> Is that a crew I dont think so :wink:
Click to expand...

can i get a few tips from your diet advisor, thats my next tuning mod. lose weight = more bhp per ton :roll:


----------



## neilc

Well Vince he told me to drink as much beer as possible and eat fish & chips on Friday and a curry on Saturday. All about weight distribution he says :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Sounds like your going for a low centre of gravity Neil


----------



## Mondo

So, meeting at the 'drome at 10:00am, yes? OK, so anyone from Darn Sarf fancy meeting up somewhere and arriving _en masse_? Kaz, you're a fellow Southern Softie; anywhere around where the M25 meets the M1 we could (all) meet up?

Just a though, otherwise I'll see y'all at Bedford.

(note to self; drop the Texanisms...)


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Room for one more then?
It better have glorious sunshine. 8)


----------



## jamman

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Room for one more then?
> It better have glorious sunshine. 8)


Yes mate all the details are on page 1 I'm sure Neil will be along in a minute to add you to the list


----------



## kazinak

Mondo said:


> So, meeting at the 'drome at 10:00am, yes? OK, so anyone from Darn Sarf fancy meeting up somewhere and arriving _en masse_? Kaz, you're a fellow Southern Softie; anywhere around where the M25 meets the M1 we could (all) meet up?
> 
> Just a though, otherwise I'll see y'all at Bedford.
> 
> (note to self; drop the Texanisms...)


i'm still not sure which way i'll go ,my friend lives in east London ,so maybe i'll go there to pick him up on the way to Bedford


----------



## neilc

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Room for one more then?
> It better have glorious sunshine. 8)


Hey Phill , yes the last spot is yours , I will amend the list then and just check out post 1 for payment info.

See you at 1000am at the autodrome then.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## VSeager

Just picked up my TT today from OneZeroFour with my new Coilovers, R32 rear ARB and Defcon 1's and full geometry and alignment... my god does it make a difference! Just can't wait to get it on the track now!


----------



## jamman

VSeager said:


> Just picked up my TT today from OneZeroFour with my new Coilovers, R32 rear ARB and Defcon 1's and full geometry and alignment... my god does it make a difference! Just can't wait to get it on the track now!


Am I the only one that hasn't had stuff done [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSeager

jamman said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up my TT today from OneZeroFour with my new Coilovers, R32 rear ARB and Defcon 1's and full geometry and alignment... my god does it make a difference! Just can't wait to get it on the track now!
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't had stuff done [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I've not seen your car in the flesh, but to be fair it looks great already


----------



## jamman

VSeager said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up my TT today from OneZeroFour with my new Coilovers, R32 rear ARB and Defcon 1's and full geometry and alignment... my god does it make a difference! Just can't wait to get it on the track now!
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't had stuff done [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not seen your car in the flesh, but to be fair it looks great already
Click to expand...

Cheers mate it's an old car but I love her :wink:


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up my TT today from OneZeroFour with my new Coilovers, R32 rear ARB and Defcon 1's and full geometry and alignment... my god does it make a difference! Just can't wait to get it on the track now!
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't had stuff done [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

james is there any more that can be done. :wink:


----------



## neilc

millepeed said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up my TT today from OneZeroFour with my new Coilovers, R32 rear ARB and Defcon 1's and full geometry and alignment... my god does it make a difference! Just can't wait to get it on the track now!
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't had stuff done [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> james is there any more that can be done. :wink:
Click to expand...

Thats what I was going to say :lol:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't had stuff done [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> james is there any more that can be done. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I was going to say :lol:
Click to expand...

Just switched onto nights after my little holiday to Spain this weekend so booked in at my second home (TTS) for some SuperPro Poly Bush loving at the front and back. 

A little happier now


----------



## neilc

I knew your text was leading somewhere James , hope you enjoy those bushes


----------



## neilc

Unfortunately TT4PJ has had to pull out from the day , so again we have just the 1 place available. So anyone who fancies a great day out just post in or PM me.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Sorry about having to pull out from this, but it was down to the trackday insurance. The best quote I could get was £198:60 with an excess of £2,000. [smiley=bigcry.gif] . I was not surprised to be honest as they would be insuring a TT that is worth around £26,000. Thought the excess was a bit steep mind.
I did check if my own insurance would cover it. However, I could feel them smiling when I asked the question. (Saga). :lol:


----------



## neilc

Wow thats pricey insurance  , the prices I was given were £40 for a session such as the "How Fast Event ". Just use your own common sense guys as to the risk and what cover if any is required.

Neil


----------



## V6RUL

If you guys can remember next time round..get a quote of "competition car insurance" as they will cover you for the odd track day within the yearly insurance policy. Mine is £750 with a £250 excess and covers me for 2 track days and 10 drag strip events, per year.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Picked up the trophy for fastest lap yesterday , looks good. Cant wait to see who gets it 

P.s I think it will be Vince with his new 888 tyres :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Well it won't be me. Had my first crack at logging MAF/bhp/torque figures last night on the way home, using VCDS Lite. Mildy disappointed. Won't share the figures until I'm sure it's right. Gonna clean the IAT and MAF sensors first, then see. Certainly feels strong. Ho hum. :?


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Picked up the trophy for fastest lap yesterday , looks good. Cant wait to see who gets it


Unless it's very wet The TT Shop car will walk it unless you pay me enough to do a kamikaze attack on Dave :wink:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the trophy for fastest lap yesterday , looks good. Cant wait to see who gets it
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's very wet The TT Shop car will walk it unless you pay me enough to do a kamikaze attack on Dave :wink:
Click to expand...

The green machine is going down [smiley=devil.gif] one way or the other.


----------



## paul4281

jamman said:


> Unless it's very wet The TT Shop car will walk it unless you pay me enough to do a kamikaze attack on Dave :wink:


No professional drivers?

We'll be counting on the BT boys to bring that trophy home.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's very wet The TT Shop car will walk it unless you pay me enough to do a kamikaze attack on Dave :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> No professional drivers?
> 
> We'll be counting on the BT boys to bring that trophy home.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: No pressure then Paul on me and James.


----------



## paul4281

Not at all, but I am expecting great things! Then I can justify more mods.

Damn should have gotten a remap!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Just dug out my helmet... getting excited now... can't wait!! [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## neilc

SmOkiNjOe said:


> Just pulled off my helmet... getting excited now... can't wait!! [smiley=smoking.gif]


Sorry couldn't resist :lol: :wink:


----------



## jontymo

Just watching the British Touring Cars on ITV4, lets hope Bedfords not as wet. 

Quick edit, major focus wreck!!!!!!!


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

neilc said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pulled off my helmet... getting excited now... can't wait!! [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist your huge helmet :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

LoL... hahaha.


----------



## neilc

jontymo said:


> Just watching the British Touring Cars on ITV4, lets hope Bedfords not as wet.
> 
> Quick edit, major focus wreck!!!!!!!


If you believe the forecasters the weather for next weekend should be warmish and dry , heres hoping hey.


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> Well it won't be me. Had my first crack at logging MAF/bhp/torque figures last night on the way home, using VCDS Lite. Mildy disappointed. Won't share the figures until I'm sure it's right. Gonna clean the IAT and MAF sensors first, then see. Certainly feels strong. Ho hum. :?


I get this wih my TT quite often an see up to a 20 Bhp drop on the Liquid TT. I always disconnect the battery for about 15 minutes and it seems to reset everything just fine. Pain in the butt doing the clock again but you can't win everything.

It may be worth a go.


----------



## neilc

Hmmm me too , mine sometimes reads 340 BHP but then up to 355BHP on occasions , still I'm not complaining


----------



## millepeed

neilc said:


> Picked up the trophy for fastest lap yesterday , looks good. Cant wait to see who gets it
> 
> P.s I think it will be Vince with his new 888 tyres :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
who me 
im a safe bet for last bud im just there to make numbers up.
also gone away from wooden blocks in my coil springs to make suspension stiffer, have now added bump stops off a tranny van in me coil springs.
suspension sorted
who needs pollys n defcony thingys n coilovers
also michilen full wets on wheels on there way
just got to sort out how im going to get 12 wheels n tyres there in the tt
na only jokeing :roll: 
with only 180 bhp which is more likely to be 150bhp and me at the wheel i prob only got 80bhp per ton
you guys with ya BT n 225 REMAPS will have to wait to get by me as i will be warming my tyres up goin side to side on the track
all hrs worth
cant wait is gona be a blast
vince


----------



## Mondo

Cheers boys. Did a 2nd run yesterday and logged 7bhp more. Big wows. Might go for a play next weekend and do a few runs, once I've cleaned the IAT and MAF sensors, if that matters. Can't hurt, might help.

Then I may have to visit my favourite tuner and see what he might be able to do. I've got all the non-BT bits bar a zorst (well, FMIC, HG-M TIP, VDTA, cold air feed) but I guess it doesn't help if all these were added post-remap.

Anyway, looking forward to Monday week. Might be fun to see how far up I can turn the wick before I bottle it.


----------



## Diveratt

It's worth going back. I added the FMIC, 3" TIP & 3" DP post the original map and did not see the big gains till it was mapped again, that was when Wak picked up I was maxing the injectors


----------



## neilc

Well guys just 1 week until the trackday left now , really looking forward to it. Anyone else fancy coming along then there is just the 1 place left.

Just post in or PM me if you are interested. 

Neil


----------



## Diveratt

I'm back to work tomorrow or I'd come along. Hope some one gets some good video an photos to post on here


----------



## Nilesong

Getting close..........


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> Cheers boys. Did a 2nd run yesterday and logged 7bhp more. Big wows. Might go for a play next weekend and do a few runs, once I've cleaned the IAT and MAF sensors, if that matters. Can't hurt, might help.
> 
> Then I may have to visit my favourite tuner and see what he might be able to do. I've got all the non-BT bits bar a zorst (well, FMIC, HG-M TIP, VDTA, cold air feed) but I guess it doesn't help if all these were added post-remap.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to Monday week. Might be fun to see how far up I can turn the wick before I bottle it.


Did the MAF reset work?


----------



## neilc

Nilesong said:


> Getting close..........


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul4281

Think I need to get my helmet out & give it a good old polish! Oh er!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nbzflg
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

paul4281 said:


> Think I need to get my helmet out & give it a good old polish! Oh er!
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nbzflg
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Mines already had a good old buff :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Seems my injectors are getting close to max, so big 'un's might be in my immediate future. Not cleaned the MAF/IAT sensors yet, but did a trial run tonight with a new MAF sensor and made no difference, so I think the MAF is fine. Possibility of small boost leak post MAF/pre turbo, but all in not bad.

Will probably get some Siemens 630cc MFs and have her mapped for them once I've pulled finger and got the full zorst treatment.

She still pulls like a train, though. :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> Seems my injectors are getting close to max, so big 'un's might be in my immediate future. Not cleaned the MAF/IAT sensors yet, but did a trial run tonight with a new MAF sensor and made no difference, so I think the MAF is fine. Possibility of small boost leak post MAF/pre turbo, but all in not bad.
> 
> Will probably get some Siemens 630cc MFs and have her mapped for them once I've pulled finger and got the full zorst treatment.
> 
> She still pulls like a train, though. :wink:


+ 1 for the Siemans 630cc injectors mine came all the way from Intigrated Engineering in the states but the price was too good to miss don't forget to order the spacer blocks for the fuel rail at the same time.


----------



## jamman

I've just landed at Stansted good to see you are all looking forward to it.


----------



## Mondo

Glad you made it in one piece. Those flight videos were amusing, but not if you had to experience it first hand.

See you Monday.


----------



## neilc

Just been chatting to Dave at TTS and he has just finished fettling his green beast ready for monday. Thats going to take some beating :!:


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

neilc said:


> Just been chatting to Dave at TTS and he has just finished fettling his green beast ready for monday. Thats going to take some beating :!:


All depends on how much bottle he has through the S's. I can't wait to see these TT's with all the kit thrown at them.... then see if the drivers match up to their car's capabilities. I'm gonna be pushing my big old 3.2 lump 'til it understeers me off the track.


----------



## Mondo

SmOkiNjOe said:


> ...I'm gonna be pushing my big old 3.2 lump 'til it understeers me off the track.


First corner, in other words... :wink:


----------



## kazinak

Mondo said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm gonna be pushing my big old 3.2 lump 'til it understeers me off the track.
> 
> 
> 
> First corner, in other words... :wink:
Click to expand...



Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Mondo said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm gonna be pushing my big old 3.2 lump 'til it understeers me off the track.
> 
> 
> 
> First corner, in other words... :wink:
Click to expand...

Haha..... I like it. Looking forward to it anyway.


----------



## Mondo

Nice one, Joe; taken in the intended spirit of fellow TT-addict banter. 

Not done a track day before. Done a few high-speed runs just lately and can't say I enjoyed it, but on a track it might be different. Best I go easy on my OEM brakes though. :?

See you Monday.


----------



## neilc

Hi Guys , please see post 1 for latest info of the day and a few hints and tips too.

See you soon.

Neil


----------



## Phil_RS

Looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing stories from the day. Hope the weather holds out for you guys!


----------



## kazinak

only few days left


----------



## jamman

I take my hat off to you Neil for organising this mate.

Been spaeking to Dave M (TTS) today he's looking forward to it and hoping for dry weather.


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> I take my hat off to you Neil for organising this mate.
> 
> Been spaeking to Dave M (TTS) today he's looking forward to it and hoping for dry weather.


Thanks James , really looking forward to it now. Cant wait to see the moths from Daves wallet. :lol:


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Today I've filled my boot with concrete..... in an effort to balance the car up a bit. [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Mondo

I like your thinking. 

Personally I'll be filling the back of my car with 60kgs of weight. In liquid form. At about £1.49/litre. Well, it is down my way. :?


----------



## paul4281

Think I'll be filling somewhere else on the day&#8230; Hope the toilets are good.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

paul4281 said:


> Think I'll be filling somewhere else on the day&#8230; Hope the toilets are good.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Paul I think 90% of us are in the same boat mate don't worry


----------



## paul4281

Not concerned by the track day, it's the drive from Lynn that has me worried!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Mostly I'm interested in driving on a 'road' that's smooth. Can't remember the last time I did that. :? And getting the chance to wring my girl's neck & see just what she can do. Not been into 3-figure speed very often (in other words; at all, Officer) so kinda interested to see what that's like too, if it's possible on this particular track.

Either way, I'm a total track virgin so curious to see how both the car and I deal with it.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

I just looked up my route from Swansea to Bedford on Google Maps...... 220 miles, 3 hrs 52 minutes. [smiley=bigcry.gif] At least my tyres should have warmed up by then. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Anyone got a longer journey to do than me on Monday?


----------



## jamman

SmOkiNjOe said:


> I just looked up my route from Swansea to Bedford on Google Maps...... 220 miles, 3 hrs 52 minutes. [smiley=bigcry.gif] At least my tyres should have warmed up by then. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Anyone got a longer journey to do than me on Monday?


Wow Respect


----------



## paul4281

Nice dry track would mean every one would be able a push as much as they wanted.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

SmOkiNjOe said:


> I just looked up my route from Swansea to Bedford on Google Maps...... 220 miles, 3 hrs 52 minutes. [smiley=bigcry.gif] At least my tyres should have warmed up by then. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Anyone got a longer journey to do than me on Monday?


Wow thats a journey and a half ! Respect due


----------



## jamman

Not happy only time I have off until Monday and it's pouring with rain and I can't give Kamilla a clean, pants [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Not happy only time I have off until Monday do do my washing so have to wear these old pants [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol:


----------



## neilc

less than 2 days now  Going to give the car a damn good clean today.


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> less than 2 days now  Going to give the car a damn good clean today.


Tosser :-*


----------



## Diveratt

Forecast for Monday Chaps  sorry [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
9am 10am 11am 12pm 1pm 2pm 3pm 4pm 
Forecast Cloudy Cloudy Cloudy Cloudy Showers Rain Rain Rain 
Temp (°F) 48° 50° 52° 53° 52° 52° 51° 51° 
RealFeel® 46° 47° 49° 50° 49° 50° 49° 47° 
Precipitation 22% 27% 44% 48% 52% 58% 58% 58% 
Wind (mph) 6 ESE 7 ESE 7 SE 8 SE 8 SE 8 SE 8 SE 9 SE 9
Humidity 61% 61% 59% 57% 72% 72% 73% 73% 
UV Index 1 1 1 2 2 2 2 2 
Cloud Cover 100% 100% 100% 100% 100% 96% 95% 95%

Sorry about the format


----------



## neilc

Going to be fun thats for sure , a little bit of slipperiness will add a little bit of an advantage to the less powerful cars.


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> less than 2 days now  Going to give the car a damn good clean today.
> 
> 
> 
> Tosser :-*
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I forgot that you havent got any spare time to clean your car :lol: :wink:


----------



## paul4281

Managed to get mine cleaned between the showers. Levels & pressures checked.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

Unfortunatley JulesTT has had to drop out even though they have paid due to a problem with there car. With unbelievable kindness they have asked me to offer the place for free to the first person who can make the trackday on Monday.

All I would need do is change there name to the lucky person.

First person to post in to the thread who can definitely make it gets the place !

Thank you JulesTT.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Rich196

neilc said:


> Unfortunatley JulesTT has had to drop out even though they have paid due to a problem with there car. With unbelievable kindness they have asked me to offer the place for free to the first person who can make the trackday on Monday.
> 
> All I would need do is change there name to the lucky person.
> 
> First person to post in to the thread who can definitely make it gets the place !
> 
> Thank you JulesTT.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


I have pm'd you, id be up for it


----------



## neilc

Rich196 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatley JulesTT has had to drop out even though they have paid due to a problem with there car. With unbelievable kindness they have asked me to offer the place for free to the first person who can make the trackday on Monday.
> 
> All I would need do is change there name to the lucky person.
> 
> First person to post in to the thread who can definitely make it gets the place !
> 
> Thank you JulesTT.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> I have pm'd you, id be up for it
Click to expand...

PM sent back. The place is yours , see you at 1000am Monday. See post 1 for more info.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Rich196

neilc said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatley JulesTT has had to drop out even though they have paid due to a problem with there car. With unbelievable kindness they have asked me to offer the place for free to the first person who can make the trackday on Monday.
> 
> All I would need do is change there name to the lucky person.
> 
> First person to post in to the thread who can definitely make it gets the place !
> 
> Thank you JulesTT.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> I have pm'd you, id be up for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent back. The place is yours , see you at 1000am Monday. See post 1 for more info.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

Thank youuuuuu JulesTT


----------



## jontymo

Neil, sorry but i will not be attending on Monday, i have agreed a deal on a new car and don't want to risk the TTS on track!

Please feel free to offer my place to someone else free of charge and i hope you all have a fantastic day and the weather gives you all a break.

Cheers, Jon


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatley JulesTT has had to drop out even though they have paid due to a problem with there car. With unbelievable kindness they have asked me to offer the place for free to the first person who can make the trackday on Monday.
> 
> All I would need do is change there name to the lucky person.
> 
> First person to post in to the thread who can definitely make it gets the place !
> 
> Thank you JulesTT.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> I have pm'd you, id be up for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent back. The place is yours , see you at 1000am Monday. See post 1 for more info.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

Great. Who told that nonce about the spare slot? :roll:

Man up, Rich, and be prepared for a spanking. :twisted:

:lol:


----------



## Rich196

jontymo said:


> Neil, sorry but i will not be attending on Monday, i have agreed a deal on a new car and don't want to risk the TTS on track!
> 
> Please feel free to offer my place to someone else free of charge and i hope you all have a fantastic day and the weather gives you all a break.
> 
> Cheers, Jon


Its not your car anymore go enjoy


----------



## neilc

jontymo said:


> Neil, sorry but i will not be attending on Monday, i have agreed a deal on a new car and don't want to risk the TTS on track!
> 
> Please feel free to offer my place to someone else free of charge and i hope you all have a fantastic day and the weather gives you all a break.
> 
> Cheers, Jon


Ok Jon , many thanks for your generosity !! Enjoy your new car 

Ok guys another free space available then , first lucky person to post in gets the place for free !!

Neil


----------



## neilc

Still got this free place up for grabs !! As Jon asked me to do its for the first person who can definitely make it tomorrow gets the place for free !

C'mon someone must want this place. Jon has been incredibly generous to offer it for free.

First to commit and will be there at 1000am gets the place.

Neil


----------



## millepeed

hi all
effen weather rain rain rain know we need it but board with it now. just got back home and tried the car out with new wheels and the 888s on bloody hell its like being inside a drum thought they were catching on somthing with all the vibration noise. but they are not. went for a quick spin then to roundabout to see how they are n i can honestly say mmmmmm crap but controlable in sodden wet road. wouldnt even attempted this with the sunnys on though.
still looking very much to tomorrow to see n speak to everyone.
if it is wet tomorrow hope it isnt, but if it is, it will even things up a bit with all the more powerfull cars mmmm thats all of you so i might just beable to keep up with 1 or 2 of ya.
neil , paul will see you tomorrow at tescos 8am they have 99 at all pumps.
vince


----------



## kazinak

cleaned my car inside and out , cheeked oil,coolant,tyres,wheel bolts ,filed full tank of v-power and ready to rock [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> cleaned my car inside and out , cheeked oil,coolant,tyres,wheel bolts ,filed full tank of v-power and ready to rock [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


Cleaned your car FFS, I should really do mine but can be bothered I need to find V power and air too, what psi did you go for?


----------



## V6RUL

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned my car inside and out , cheeked oil,coolant,tyres,wheel bolts ,filed full tank of v-power and ready to rock [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned your car FFS, I should really do mine but can be bothered I need to find V power and air too, what psi did you go for?
Click to expand...

Enjoy the track Rich..Jules said a bottle of pink fizz at Inters would be nice.. :-* 
Steve


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned my car inside and out , cheeked oil,coolant,tyres,wheel bolts ,filed full tank of v-power and ready to rock [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned your car FFS, I should really do mine but can be bothered I need to find V power and air too, what psi did you go for?
Click to expand...

2.2bar front and rear


----------



## neilc

Last place to Ryanmtt 8) See you guys tomorrow.

Neil


----------



## Rich196

V6RUL said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned my car inside and out , cheeked oil,coolant,tyres,wheel bolts ,filed full tank of v-power and ready to rock [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned your car FFS, I should really do mine but can be bothered I need to find V power and air too, what psi did you go for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy the track Rich..Jules said a bottle of pink fizz at Inters would be nice.. :-*
> Steve
Click to expand...

Inters? Modified international?

Not to be out done, ran out side with some quick detailer, shine is back


----------



## neilc

Yep mines had a coat of carnuba wax. Slippy little bugger now


----------



## Rich196

neilc said:


> Yep mines had a coat of carnuba wax. Slippy little bugger now


Definitely help with aero dynamics. Should get another couple of mph on the straights


----------



## jamman

Mines not clean and it's been raining all day so not happy.


----------



## Mondo

Mine _was _clean, but a drive to Brighton & back put paid to that. :?


----------



## jamman

Made a decision to stay on my Yokohama AD08s and not swap to the Goodyear F1s because although it's def going to rain it's not going to be heavy so I think we are in line for a great time.

See you tomorrow folks.


----------



## Nilesong

Gave it a wash.

**** - check.

See you there. :wink:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Made a decision to stay on my Yokohama AD08s See you tomorrow folks.


Good lad , see you n the morning.


----------



## jamman

Err Wak has just told me that Bedford Autodromes website says "No spectating" :?

I quote

"Can I spectate? No, there are no spectating facilities at Bedford Autodrome"


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> Err Wak has just told me that Bedford Autodromes website says "No spectating" :?


Details Louis Details!

He's not he is our tuning tech isn't he. Offering emotional support. Also know as laughing!


----------



## TootRS

Very much looking forward to this. Just swapped tyres over to R888s so no doubt it will rain now  May not arrive for 10 as it's quite a long way, but will see you all hopefully not long after.

Harrison


----------



## Nilesong

So the Missus is going to sit in the cafe bit and wait?? :?

That'll please her. :lol:


----------



## jamman

Nilesong said:


> So the Missus is going to sit in the cafe bit and wait?? :?
> 
> That'll please her. :lol:


Take her with you matey :wink:


----------



## Nilesong

jamman said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Missus is going to sit in the cafe bit and wait?? :?
> 
> That'll please her. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Take her with you matey :wink:
Click to expand...

Ha! She'd rather eat her own leg with a spoon! And she's vegetarian! :lol:

I've got an old friend who's been quite ill in the car with me on the practice laps only. 
(This will make him feel better! :? )


----------



## paul4281

Nilesong said:


> So the Missus is going to sit in the cafe bit and wait?? :?
> 
> That'll please her. :lol:


Im bringing mine so she won't be alone.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millepeed

just finished cleaning and pollishing the car. now under a cover. wondering weather to take another set of wheels with me and a few tools, jack etcetc, hope one of the garage/units will be open to put them in :?: 
see you all tomorrow.
dont forget your driving licences.
hope i get some sleep tonight :lol: 
vince


----------



## paul4281

Neil might let you use one of his garages if you ask him nicely Vince

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

Not sure about the spectating guys as Bedford is not a competitive motor racing venue just trackdays and corporate events but surely you can watch from the pits or around there.

Anyhoot see you all there in the morning 

Neil


----------



## stevebeechTA

Have a good day lads and lasses, the weather is excellent here, not sure what its like at the track but have a good one and drive carefully, well you know what I mean. Wish I could come along but I have to work.


----------



## jamman




----------



## Rich196

Well I'm up, and have blue sky above see you all later!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> Well I'm up, and have blue sky above see you all later!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Sun is out here but I've been following the weather and it will rain esp PM but light. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Love_iTT

It's 7.50am and just seen the weather forecast I reckon that you are all going to be fine if the forecast is correct. It's nice and sunny at the moment where I live and that's about 25 minutes away so I think you're all going to have a great time.

Good luck lads, have a great time and take loads of pics!!!!

Graham


----------



## Rich196

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86

Wish I could come [smiley=bigcry.gif] Bloody family commitments :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Nearly there










Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196

Practise session times










Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman

As a trackday virgin I enjoyed it more and more as the day went on thanks Neil.


----------



## Wak

jamman said:


> As a trackday virgin I enjoyed it more and more as the day went on thanks Neil.


Was Ms. Daisy next to you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Wak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a trackday virgin I enjoyed it more and more as the day went on thanks Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> Was Ms. Daisy next to you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes and the rest of her family never been so scared in my life
in a car :lol:

Small steps WAK small steps

Already planning the next one.

Just on a separate note feel for you Vince big time but stay positive


----------



## Rich196

Thanks for a well organised great day! Enjoyed it a lot and did quite well.

Great to meet everyone.

Want to say a big thank you to Neil for organising it all!

Jules for the place!

And James for the clip!

Thanks Dave from the TT shop for buying breakfast! (Yeh you heard that right )

Vincent hope you get it sorted!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paul4281

Just home. Many thanks to Neil for organising the day & it was great to meet all the other forum members.

Now all I need is more power, better brakes, suspension & nerves!

Hard luck of the day to Vince, I still blame Neil for the pace setting on the way.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, good fun all 'round. And nice to keep the BT boys at bay - until the actual 'race', that is, when I fluffed both laps. Still, nice to know these things spin rather than flip... 

And good to put some faces to some names, and meet completely new faces.

Well done, Neil, both in organising and finally beating me. :wink:


----------



## Mike46

Thanks for a great day everyone! Might even bring mine next time!


----------



## Phil_RS

Going to hae to be nosey and ask what happened to Vince (or more likely his car?).

Any pictures of the track action or videos?


----------



## Rich196

Phil_RS said:


> Going to hae to be nosey and ask what happened to Vince (or more likely his car?).
> 
> Any pictures of the track action or videos?


Heres a picture to wet your taste buds, I suggest we start a new thread for the rest of the pictures


----------



## neilc

Thanks guys for making it a great day !! Still great fun even with the heavens open. I will do a full write up with some in car video and pics in the morning as I am now going out for a pint  Well deserved I might add.

It was a pleasure to meet you all and finally put a few more faces to names and I really enjoyed organising it. Will definitely put another together when the rain finally stops.

P.s Paul please dont mention my huuuuggggggeeeeeee spin 

Thanks everyone.

Neil


----------



## paul4281

Neil, I wasn't going to tell anyone about that but I'm open to bribes.

Did you get that on video&#8230;?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

You mean his triple salko spin.

Was great to meet so many people with the same passion and a good sense of humour all round.

Roll on the next one can't wait.


----------



## paul4281

jamman said:


> You mean his triple salko spin.


He was using ALL the track & some of the grass! It was the only time I kept in front of him.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Here's the "How Fast" lap times.

Congrats to all the runners who had the balls to have a go in weather which was at times bloody horrible.

I will leave it to Neil to do teh full write up but he must make sure he includes his little spin :wink:


----------



## kazinak

Absolutely brilliant day ,was nice finally to meet James and other tt owners who i've never seen before ,it wasn't the best whether , but i've quite enjoined going sideways and it was clearly reflected in my practice time ,best lap time was 1:58 :lol: :lol: :lol: obviously on the last two fast laps i've tried my best and did the lap in 1:48   
Thanks again to Neil for organizing and tt shop for the breakfast (sorry ,i'm forgot to take the pictures of RS in action )

Few pictures from me


----------



## Rich196

this is why you were slower an me James left the window open!


----------



## jamman

Great pictures Kaz mate but then again I didn't expect anything less roll on the next one. 

Good to hear the Lithuanian swear words are the same as Polish ones :wink: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> this is why you were slower an me James left the window open!


I was so fecked off with my glasses steaming up I couldn't see where I was going ask the boys about my new route I found into the pits during the practise. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AmpTThill

Nice pics Kaz, it was fun driving behind you watching your back end kick out on every turn lol

Great to meet you guys on my 1st TT event.

Great job Neil.


----------



## Mondo

You fecked off with your steaming glasses, me fecked off with s#itting all over my 2 fast laps. Ate dirt on one, ran wide of the cones on the other. Fook. 

Still had fun though.


----------



## paul4281

Good pictures Kaz, they make even me look quick.....

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86

Looks like you all had great fun! When's the next one then?! Summer?


----------



## Rich196

Some photo's that me and Mike took during the day 




























































































































































































































































































































Some edits I particularly like.



















Love these two, used the de tango filter on them 



















If anyone wants their photos in full quality pm and ill email them to you.


----------



## neilc

Great photos Kaz and Rich  Really glad you all had a great day and I will post up some in car video footage tomorrow when I have edited it.

" How fast Event 2 " planning phase begins this week 

Cheers guys

Neil


----------



## Mondo

Some nics pics there, Rich.


----------



## Diveratt

Glad you guys had a good day and the rain held off well mostly anyway. Did anyone shoot any video?


----------



## Tak1986

Great to meet you guys today! Had a very enjoyable day out at the passenger side!

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Adam-tt

looks like a good day, but this does show that power isnt everything :wink:


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> Glad you guys had a good day and the rain held off well mostly anyway. Did anyone shoot any video?


Rain held off it bloody pissed down Kev.


----------



## Nilesong

Great fun!  Wooooohoooooo!!!! :twisted:

Thanks go to Neil for organising the event. It was a blast!  
Good to put faces to names, shame about the pants weather but I think it was a great success. 
Well done Dave for winning and thanks for the brekkers. 

Hope Vince got home ok....


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> If anyone wants their photos in full quality pm and ill email them to you.


I love those 2 Rich LOVE L O V E

I will PM you my email pretty please


----------



## jamman

Adam-tt said:


> looks like a good day, but this does show that power isnt everything :wink:


Most powerful 1st
2nd most powerful 2nd
3rd most powerful 3rd

Me 6th Aww shut ya face it was my first time cheeky **** :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSeager

Love the photos Rich. Great to meet everyone too. Hopefully we can sort out a dry session this summer too!

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a good day, but this does show that power isnt everything :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Most powerful 1st
> 2nd most powerful 2nd
> 3rd most powerful 3rd
> 
> Me 6th Aww shut ya face it was my first time cheeky **** :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

ahem!!! Mondo is the stig, big turbo what???? lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Looked like an awesome day guys


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys had a good day and the rain held off well mostly anyway. Did anyone shoot any video?
> 
> 
> 
> Rain held off it bloody pissed down Kev.
Click to expand...

Looks quite dry on some of the photos  how did the AD08s behold up in the wet?


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a good day, but this does show that power isnt everything :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Most powerful 1st
> 2nd most powerful 2nd
> 3rd most powerful 3rd
> 
> Me 6th Aww shut ya face it was my first time cheeky **** :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahem!!! Mondo is the stig, big turbo what???? lol
Click to expand...

Ahhh but my little FB went on holiday when it counted on the racing laps plus that was a practise session look at Kaz's times they were dire until the flying laps 10 secs better.

I watched FB (Mondo) on one of his "fly" bys and he looked in great form.



E3 YOB said:


> Looked like an awesome day guys


Was a great day Frase but so wish it had been dry would have been a blast


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys had a good day and the rain held off well mostly anyway. Did anyone shoot any video?
> 
> 
> 
> Rain held off it bloody pissed down Kev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks quite dry on some of the photos  how did the AD08s behold up in the wet?
Click to expand...

I was all over the place Kev scared me shitless at the start of the practise if I'm honest.

Neil did a very impressive triple salko spin...

I was very fast on part of the track and bloody dire on the 2/3 corners with my ESP going bonkers I've emailed HPA about it to ask their thoughts I'm thinking I should have turned it off but just didn't think about it at the time :lol:

Was great fun at the end Kev you would love it mate.

Going to go to Snetterton with Neil soon can't wait


----------



## Diveratt

Would have loved it more than here that's for sure it's snowed every day since I arrived on Thursday.

You take care at Snetterton got some bad memories from my Morgan days of that place


----------



## Phil_RS

Pictures look awesome. Look forward to the full write up!


----------



## millepeed

hi guys
thanx to neil for organising this event well done mate.
thanx to dave from tts for taking me out in the hulkster green tts car, awsom
grate to meet you all now i can put some faces to names.
big big thanx to james and neil for getting me back home
lilla meet me with her frying pan and beat me with it, but she knows i like it :wink: 
will post pics when i get a chance and work out how to do it.
speak to you all soon
vince


----------



## merlin c

Shame the weather wasn't better but that did not seem to dampen your spirits, look forward to more pics.....Steve


----------



## ryanmtt

First of all I would like to thank John for the place @ the track 

Neil for organising such a well planned day 

Dave from the TT shop for breakfast

I had a really good time yesterday @ the track and although I didnt have a fast time I still learnt alot about the car and especially in the wet 

Scared the hell out of me in places :roll: The car handled really well, I just needed more balls 8)

Was great to meet all you, and to have 16 cars in attendance !

Thanks again Ryan

PS those pictures are great !


----------



## Mondo

ryanmtt said:


> First of all I would like to thank John for the place @ the track
> 
> Neil for organising such a well planned day
> 
> Dave from the TT shop for breakfast
> 
> I had a really good time yesterday @ the track and although I didnt have a fast time I still learnt alot about the car and especially in the wet
> 
> Scared the hell out of me in places :roll: The car handled really well, I just needed more balls 8)
> 
> Thanks again Ryan
> 
> PS those pictures are great !


+1 on pretty much everything you said, Ryan, including me needing more balls. Or maybe fewer; then I wouldn't have spun. Twice. 

And James is right, I lost it on the two laps it mattered most. But I checked the times and NeilC's BT beast was only 0.6 seconds faster than my quickest lap, so I feel a little better. But not much; I still crapped out when it mattered. Oh well, fun times all 'round and I have a few, well, if not Aces then at least Jacks up my sleeve. :wink:

Good stuff all. Thoroughly enjoyed it, and probably mostly just for the craic.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AmpTThill

Mondo said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I would like to thank John for the place @ the track
> 
> Neil for organising such a well planned day
> 
> Dave from the TT shop for breakfast
> 
> I had a really good time yesterday @ the track and although I didnt have a fast time I still learnt alot about the car and especially in the wet
> 
> Scared the hell out of me in places :roll: The car handled really well, I just needed more balls 8)
> 
> Thanks again Ryan
> 
> PS those pictures are great !
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on pretty much everything you said, Ryan, including me needing more balls. Or maybe fewer; then I wouldn't have spun. Twice.
> 
> And James is right, I lost it on the two laps it mattered most. But I checked the times and NeilC's BT beast was only 0.6 seconds faster than my quickest lap, so I feel a little better. But not much; I still crapped out when it mattered. Oh well, fun times all 'round and I have a few, well, if not Aces then at least Jacks up my sleeve. :wink:
> 
> Good stuff all. Thoroughly enjoyed it, and probably mostly just for the craic.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

You could also argue that Neil's fastest lap was just as the weather started to brighten up - when mondo, yours were in the pissing rain. Lol but I wouldn't want to take anything away from Neil 

Looking forward to the next one - rematch, rematch...


----------



## Rich196

Find the pro photos here:

http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/


----------



## ryanmtt

Rich196 said:


> Find the pro photos here:
> 
> http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/


Some good pics on the site !


----------



## Mondo

Rich196 said:


> Find the pro photos here:
> 
> http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/


Ah, excellent! Will have a look.

Wonder if there's any of me with mud/grass up my NS :? :lol:

(and yes, I did check the spelling. Veeery carefully...)


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find the pro photos here:
> 
> http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, excellent! Will have a look.
> 
> Wonder if there's any of me with mud/grass up my NS :? :lol:
> 
> (and yes, I did check the spelling. Veeery carefully...)
Click to expand...

Nope, there none of any opposite lock or lawn mower action


----------



## jamman

Some lovely pictures there.

Kamilla looks so pretty.

Can we go again soon puleassseee.


----------



## Mondo

Rich196 said:


> Nope, there none of any opposite lock or lawn mower action


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie

Looks like a great day, I thoroughly enjoyed my taster session last year. I still have my orange noise sticker stuck on the back of my rear view mirror over a year later.

The rain was probably a good thing as it gives you a really good idea of how the car handles on the limit without worrying about spanking it into something.

Sorry to note that Vince had some issues, I hope whatever they are it is easily resolved.

Charlie


----------



## neilc

Just uploading my in car video to You Tube 52 minutes remaining


----------



## Mondo

Cool! That'll be interesting to see.

Bought some pics.  This is probably my fave:


----------



## neilc

Hey Raymond , would be great to see how yours compared in drier conditions to a BT car. A rematch beckons :wink:


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> ...would be great to see how yours compared in drier conditions to a BT car...


Think I'd get spanked, and not in a nice way. :wink:


----------



## kazinak

8)


----------



## neilc

Well first of all I would like to thank everyone who attended the TT How fast Event. From all the posts it seems everyone had a great day and perhaps wetted a few appetites ( James  ) for some more track action.

And if everyone is up for it perhaps I could arrange another similar day a little bit later on in the summer but will look at some alternatives too.

A huge thanks to Dave Mahoney for the free breakfast and advice during the day. Much appreciated as the weather as you know was terrible and when you see the video you will appreciate just how difficult it was. But I feel as if I learnt alot about how my car performs and that smoothness pays dividends.

I am sure that dry weather would have seen some fantastic lap times. Next time hey  .

The lap times have already been posted and as you read Dave took the honours and received the Trophy paid for by the TTOC so again many thanks for the contribution. He was very closely followed by Harrison in his modded TTS and then not so closely followed by me. I found myself struggling with understeer in the wet and a real problem putting the power down but am sure I could have got a lot closer to the mk2's if it was dry.

I enjoyed organising the event enourmously and would again like to thank you all for being in such great spirits and humour throughout the day.

And before anyone asks my camera malfunctioned :? on the lap when I spun round 3 times but I am sure that will live with Paul for a long time watching me spin around and around.

Some video and pics below :















































And finally Kaz's trackday tyres :lol: 









Thanks everyone 

Neil


----------



## kazinak

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil_RS

Video looks great - done a couple of track days in the past so may be interested in the future


----------



## Gazzer

sod that in the rain :?


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> sod that in the rain :?


Pussy :-*


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> sod that in the rain :?
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy :-*
Click to expand...

Nonce. :-*


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> sod that in the rain :?
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonce. :-*
Click to expand...

Gazzer the gimp :-*


----------



## TTSPORT666

Gazzer are you a fair weather racer sir?  Its like saying you have a small willy...... 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

'Would you like fries with that, sir?'

Yeah, sure, OK.

'What size? Large? Extra large?'

Nah, just a Gazzer will do.

'OK, so that's large burger, large coke, tiny fries.'

Yep.

:-*


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

My in-car footage is here: 




What a fantastic day, enjoyed every last minute of it!

Thanks to Neil for organising, Dave for the brekkie, Jam Man for the entertainment  , and everyone who took part. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman

SmOkiNjOe said:


> Jam Man for the entertainment  , [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TootRS

Great day out, great to meet some new ppl. Hope everyone had a blast in the rain that seemed exclusively reserved for our session! Many thanks to Neil for organising, [email protected] for the breakfast, and all who took part to make it such an enjoyable experience [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Great pics as well Rich196, top man for capturing those!

Cheers
Harrison


----------



## jamman

toot3954 said:


> Great day out, great to meet some new ppl. Hope everyone had a blast in the rain that seemed exclusively reserved for our session! Many thanks to Neil for organising, [email protected] for the breakfast, and all who took part to make it such an enjoyable experience [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Great pics as well Rich196, top man for capturing those!
> 
> Cheers
> Harrison


Should have let your lovely lady have go mate :wink:

I'm seriously considering having a go at one of the "How Fast" sessions on the 14th July just to see what it's like in the dry plus for £25 you can get 20 minutes of tuition which lets face it I need. :lol: :lol:

http://www.howfast.co.uk/event-details. ... pe=howFast


----------



## Grahamstt

Sounds like I missed a great day  
I don't think I've had a trackday without it raining and it helps the car against all the other 2wd racers  but if everyone is 4wd then it's a more equal fight ---- except some are more equal than others [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll be up for the next one, the cars gotta be ready soon [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> 'Would you like fries with that, sir?'
> 
> Yeah, sure, OK.
> 
> 'What size? Large? Extra large?'
> 
> Nah, just a Gazzer will do.
> 
> 'OK, so that's large burger, large coke, tiny fries.'
> 
> Yep.
> 
> :-*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I like it Raymond.


----------



## neilc

SmOkiNjOe said:


> My in-car footage is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic day, enjoyed every last minute of it!
> 
> Thanks to Neil for organising, Dave for the brekkie, Jam Man for the entertainment  , and everyone who took part. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thats where I span too , but I ended up in the field


----------



## Gazzer

ok you cunch of bunts..................just saw page 38 & 39 and pmsl here.....firking nuggets the lot of ya lol.


----------



## Mondo

:lol:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Cool! That'll be interesting to see.
> 
> Bought some pics.  This is probably my fave:


That's a great shot Ray.

Where did you buy the pic from? 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

Richard posted the link a few pages back. It's the track's own website: http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/


----------



## TTSPORT666

SmOkiNjOe said:


> My in-car footage is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic day, enjoyed every last minute of it!
> 
> Thanks to Neil for organising, Dave for the brekkie, Jam Man for the entertainment  , and everyone who took part. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Nice one Gray. You were very fast out there in the v6....car sounded awesome. Vid is really entertaining, was that paul you went by as he started spinning? Nice to meet you mate. Must have been a hell of a trip from wales....but well worth it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## paul4281

Great video, don't think that was me - wouldn't have held him off that long!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice one Gray. You were very fast out there in the v6....car sounded awesome. Vid is really entertaining, was that paul you went by as he started spinning? Nice to meet you mate. Must have been a hell of a trip from wales....but well worth it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Good to meet you too Damien.... Not sure who it was who spun, as I was concentrating more on not running into him. Brilliant fun day though, and well worth the drive over! 8)


----------



## kazinak

Brendanb86 said:


> Looks like you all had great fun! When's the next one then?! Summer?


just remembered :lol: :lol:

Rich have replaced his boost pipe just before the track day and didn't tighten up the clip properly and the pipe come off on the track day :lol: :lol: :lol: he tried to blame the clip afterwards :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Wow just been gifted these 2 by SmOkiNjOe thank you so much mate.

Still not forgiven for passing/owning me when I fluffed my gear change. :evil:

I'm biased but the car looks fecking great going through the water


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> Richard posted the link a few pages back. It's the track's own website: http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/


Thanks Ray... 

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86

kazinak said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you all had great fun! When's the next one then?! Summer?
> 
> 
> 
> just remembered :lol: :lol:
> 
> Rich have replaced his boost pipe just before the track day and didn't tighten up the clip properly and the pipe come off on the track day :lol: :lol: :lol: he tried to blame the clip afterwards :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha! After all that stick he gave me, it couldn't have happened to a better person! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Mondo said:


> 'Would you like fries with that, sir?'
> 
> Yeah, sure, OK.
> 
> 'What size? Large? Extra large?'
> 
> Nah, just a Gazzer will do.
> 
> 'OK, so that's large burger, large coke, tiny fries.'
> 
> Yep.
> 
> :-*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

jamman said:


> I'm biased but the car looks fecking great going through the water


Looks pretty good from any angle.... including the rear as you are approaching, the side as you are passing... oh, and nice in the rear view mirror too! :wink:


----------



## jamman

SmOkiNjOe said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm biased but the car looks fecking great going through the water
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good from any angle.... including the rear as you are approaching, the side as you are passing... oh, and nice in the rear view mirror too! :wink:
Click to expand...

Funny [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you all had great fun! When's the next one then?! Summer?
> 
> 
> 
> just remembered :lol: :lol:
> 
> Rich have replaced his boost pipe just before the track day and didn't tighten up the clip properly and the pipe come off on the track day :lol: :lol: :lol: he tried to blame the clip afterwards :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha! After all that stick he gave me, it couldn't have happened to a better person! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

hahaha I know!!!! I could see it coming the vacuum pressure dropped. In my defence the clipp as fecked it was tightened until it slipped. Not a case tightening it up enough, James provided a new one any all way good, and I beat the big turbo on the timed laps   I was gonna text you and make you laugh bit I forgot.



jamman said:


> Wow just been gifted these 2 by SmOkiNjOe thank you so much mate.
> 
> Still not forgiven for passing/owning me when I fluffed my gear change. :evil:
> 
> I'm biased but the car looks fecking great going through the water


Yes mate its the votex that does it. Nearly as good as my pics


----------



## Rich196

Already discussing this day with my mate down at brands if anyone wants to come along

http://www.clubmsv.com/car-home/event-details.aspx?productid=1310


----------



## millepeed

hi all
feeling a bit left out here did anyone take a pic of the sick ol girl next to the pit garage [smiley=bigcry.gif] i thought she looked stunning there all on her own.
wheels that are on her are up for sale boss racing tecnologies 5 spoke with the 888s


----------



## jamman

millepeed said:


> hi all
> feeling a bit left out here did anyone take a pic of the sick ol girl next to the pit garage [smiley=bigcry.gif] i thought she looked stunning there all on her own.
> wheels that are on her are up for sale boss racing tecnologies 5 spoke with the 888s


Vince you will be guest of honour at the next one mate.

Any news buddy ?


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> feeling a bit left out here did anyone take a pic of the sick ol girl next to the pit garage [smiley=bigcry.gif] i thought she looked stunning there all on her own.
> wheels that are on her are up for sale boss racing tecnologies 5 spoke with the 888s
> 
> 
> 
> Vince you will be guest of honour at the next one mate.
> 
> Any news buddy ?
Click to expand...

tt now back at tts
(Vince you will be guest of honour at the next one mate.) sounds good to me bud  but dont think its going to be in lillas tt [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc

millepeed said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> feeling a bit left out here did anyone take a pic of the sick ol girl next to the pit garage [smiley=bigcry.gif] i thought she looked stunning there all on her own.
> wheels that are on her are up for sale boss racing tecnologies 5 spoke with the 888s
> 
> 
> 
> Vince you will be guest of honour at the next one mate.
> 
> Any news buddy ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tt now back at tts
> (Vince you will be guest of honour at the next one mate.) sounds good to me bud  but dont think its going to be in lillas tt [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I happen to know someone who can help you find a TT just for you :wink: Let me know what they find Vince


----------



## polowoof

Hi every1, thank you for every one taking part as It was such a fun day especially when I turned up with TT full of stuff showing how much a TT can carry. A big thank you to Neil for organizing it and reminding me I need unload the stuff before going onto the track although I actually did went on it for couples of lap in the beginning. I actually luv the car
More as I know u can push the car for quite but before it lose control considering it was in the wet. It was a bit worrying when I smell the brakes burning and saw tyre steaming. I probably drove too hard but couldn't help it when I was trying beat the lap time. I gained three secs by hving no passengers did any1 hv the same thing? Seriously look forward to the next one! One question I had changed the brake fluid to super blue before track day and red stuff fitted standard brake. Now the brake is quite spongy and more pedal travel. The disc looks fine. I didn't expect the super blue to boil but may be it did. Do any of you have the same problem? Thanks Derek


----------



## TTSPORT666

Hi Derek

Must admit we all smiled when we saw your TT loaded up in the carpark. looked like you were moving house that day mate... :lol: Mind you before you emptied the contents of your house from the car, she looked like she was on airbags....  
Was nice to meet you. And well done on your track times. The spongy pedal may mean air still in the system? I was on standard qs Audi discs and pads, but i had fitted the RSTT brake mod the day before and im sure this made a hell of a difference out on the track. Did not experience any spongy pedal feel or boiling fluid. Would really recommend this easy mod. 

Damien.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

polowoof said:


> Hi every1, thank you for every one taking part as It was such a fun day especially when I turned up with TT full of stuff showing how much a TT can carry. A big thank you to Neil for organizing it and reminding me I need unload the stuff before going onto the track although I actually did went on it for couples of lap in the beginning. I actually luv the car
> More as I know u can push the car for quite but before it lose control considering it was in the wet. It was a bit worrying when I smell the brakes burning and saw tyre steaming. I probably drove too hard but couldn't help it when I was trying beat the lap time. I gained three secs by hving no passengers did any1 hv the same thing? Seriously look forward to the next one! One question I had changed the brake fluid to super blue before track day and red stuff fitted standard brake. Now the brake is quite spongy and more pedal travel. The disc looks fine. I didn't expect the super blue to boil but may be it did. Do any of you have the same problem? Thanks Derek


Hey Derek.... Good to meet you on Monday. You gave everyone a great laugh to see your TT as a removal van. :lol: 
I think everyone enjoyed it immensely, I know I did! Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## neilc

Stay tuned Graham


----------



## jamman

Well keep your eyes peeled might be an annoucement tomorrow.

I think the reason why the trackday worked so well was that there were no egos no cliques just like minded people enjoying/scaring themselves. :lol:

I loved it and can't wait.

I here FB(Mondo) is looking at some more modding :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Might be... :roll:


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> Might be... :roll:


may aswell, no point getting a big turbo conversion now, they seem a bit slow to mondo!


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Might be... :roll:


Going to need to be some serious mods :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Well, I only need to go 0.6 seconds/lap faster. :wink:

OK, OK; 630cc injectors, 3"DP & catback (where from TBD), big brakes. Team Dynamics 9JR/8JF. Should do for now.


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Well, I only need to go 0.6 seconds/lap faster. :wink:
> 
> OK, OK; 630cc injectors, 3"DP & catback (where from TBD), big brakes. Team Dynamics 9JR/8JF. Should do for now.


In the wet Raymond , cant wait for a dry weather rematch  You up for it ?


----------



## Mondo

Sure, but not anytime soon. Need to get this one out of my system first. And seriously, I need big brakes out of that lot first - so naturally I'm doing them last.  Got Siemens Deka 630cc jobbies coming from the US, but full zorst first, then injectors, then mapped for it all. Then brakes. Then, maybe, wheels.

Jeez, 5 years ago I only wanted a remap and a zorst. One down, one to go...


----------



## VSeager

Looks like some decent photographs on the MSV site

http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/

I'm probably going to get a couple for myself. High res photos are £10 each for 1, £5 each for 2 or more, £3 each for 8 or more or £1 each for 30 or more.

Does anyone fancy getting any? If 10 of us want 3 each that would be only £3 each??


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Sure, but not anytime soon.


----------



## Rich196

VSeager said:


> Looks like some decent photographs on the MSV site
> 
> http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/
> 
> I'm probably going to get a couple for myself. High res photos are £10 each for 1, £5 each for 2 or more, £3 each for 8 or more or £1 each for 30 or more.
> 
> Does anyone fancy getting any? If 10 of us want 3 each that would be only £3 each??


could be tempted


----------



## VSeager

If you are PM me with the image references that you want, and I will sort it out. They say they are on there for a month after the event.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

jamman said:


> Well keep your eyes peeled might be an annoucement tomorrow.
> 
> I think the reason why the trackday worked so well was that there were no egos no cliques just like minded people enjoying/scaring themselves. :lol:
> 
> I loved it and can't wait.
> 
> I here FB(Mondo) is looking at some more modding :wink:


I loved the build up to the event, all the piss-taking... loved it. I think most of us had the piss taken at some point, and I think we all gave a bit and took a bit.... but in the true spirit of how it was meant. ( I particularly enjoyed telling James to his face that his TT looked like a council workers diddy jacket .) :lol:


----------



## Rich196

SmOkiNjOe said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well keep your eyes peeled might be an annoucement tomorrow.
> 
> I think the reason why the trackday worked so well was that there were no egos no cliques just like minded people enjoying/scaring themselves. :lol:
> 
> I loved it and can't wait.
> 
> I here FB(Mondo) is looking at some more modding :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the build up to the event, all the piss-taking... loved it. I think most of us had the piss taken at some point, and I think we all gave a bit and took a bit.... but in the true spirit of how it was meant. ( I particularly enjoyed telling James to his face that his TT looked like a council workers diddy jacket .) :lol:
Click to expand...

haha, has anyone got a picture of James in his helmet please? Id like to do a side by side with his cameo


----------



## jamman

To Smokin and 196er :wink:

[smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


> To Smokin and 196er :wink:
> 
> [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


you know we love you really  Ringggg ding dinggg.....  :-*


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Joking aside James.... your roadster is a real looker, just right on just about everything. 8)


----------



## jamman




----------



## Rich196

jamman said:


>


Thats harsh he was only complementing your car!


----------



## Mondo

SmOkiNjOe said:


> Joking aside James.... your roadster is a real looker, just right on just about everything. 8)


http://www.hark.com/clips/gflhnsbymy-pu ... ehole-gary

:lol:

(hope the link works...)


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside James.... your roadster is a real looker, just right on just about everything. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hark.com/clips/gflhnsbymy-pu ... ehole-gary
> 
> :lol:
> 
> (hope the link works...)
Click to expand...

before my time!!


----------



## Mondo

You nonce, Rich. 

Crackin' movie; one of my faves.


----------



## Rich196

Mondo said:


> You nonce, Rich.
> 
> Crackin' movie; one of my faves.


 hahaha i know. im not a young as I i think I am anymore!  (even if I do act it before anyone else says it)


----------



## polowoof

VSeager said:


> Looks like some decent photographs on the MSV site
> 
> http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/
> 
> I'm probably going to get a couple for myself. High res photos are £10 each for 1, £5 each for 2 or more, £3 each for 8 or more or £1 each for 30 or more.
> 
> Does anyone fancy getting any? If 10 of us want 3 each that would be only £3 each??


Im up for it. But I don't hv pm function how do I contact u? Cheers


----------



## VSeager

polowoof said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some decent photographs on the MSV site
> 
> http://www.clubmsvphotography.com/
> 
> I'm probably going to get a couple for myself. High res photos are £10 each for 1, £5 each for 2 or more, £3 each for 8 or more or £1 each for 30 or more.
> 
> Does anyone fancy getting any? If 10 of us want 3 each that would be only £3 each??
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for it. But I don't hv pm function how do I contact u? Cheers
Click to expand...

Ok, just drop me an email in that case. [email protected]


----------



## jamman

VSeager said:


> Ok, just drop me an email in that case. [email protected]


Currently signing up [email protected] to all available dirty boy porn sites :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Mondo said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside James.... your roadster is a real looker, just right on just about everything. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hark.com/clips/gflhnsbymy-pu ... ehole-gary
> 
> :lol:
> 
> (hope the link works...)
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: I dunno... Slag someone off, you're a [email protected] compliment someone, you're gay..... sit on the fence and say nothing, you're a pussy. Can't win..... so I'll just lick James's nice firm arse then and be done with it.


----------



## millepeed

ok boys when is the next one, things hopfully are goin to be different the next time in lillas 180tt :roll:


----------



## VSeager

jamman said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, just drop me an email in that case. [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Currently signing up [email protected] to all available dirty boy porn sites :wink: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother... I will have got there first! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

SmOkiNjOe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I dunno... Slag someone off, you're a [email protected] compliment someone, you're gay..... sit on the fence and say nothing, you're a pussy. Can't win..... so I'll just lick James's nice firm arse then and be done with it.


 :lol:

Make sure you give it a nice firm slap beforehand; I think he likes it that way... :roll: :-* 

(at least, he didn't complain when I did it  )


----------



## neilc

Check this link and look at the name at the bottom !!

http://www.howfast.co.uk/leaderboard.aspx?


----------



## Rich196

neilc said:


> Check this link and look at the name at the bottom !!
> 
> http://www.howfast.co.uk/leaderboard.aspx?


Yeh I saw that, was he with the montune lot

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc

Rich196 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this link and look at the name at the bottom !!
> 
> http://www.howfast.co.uk/leaderboard.aspx?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh I saw that, was he with the montune lot
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

No I think that's from a previous how fast event , not that he practiced at all you understand. :wink:


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Our event times are now on the leaderboard:

http://www.howfast.co.uk/leaderboard/7t ... 2noon.aspx


----------

